# DIY Menthol/Mint Recipes



## Andre

This is the thread for DIY Menthol/Mint recipes.

*Please only post DIY Menthol/Mint recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Please feel free to repost your favourite Menthol/Mint recipe from other threads.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*:

Twisted Minty Menthol by @Sickboy77.
Creamy Mint by @VapeSnow.
Lychee Menthol by @kyle_redbull.
Tic Tac Fresh Mints, based on a HIC recipe (@Andre)
Misty Ice, adaptation of a DIYORDIE recipe, by @NewOobY.
Beechies Musk by @Patrick.
Nothing but Menthol by @Caveman.
Kool Beans, a Vapor Trails recipe. Like iced coffee. (@rogue zombie)
XXX Mints by @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn.
Kiwi Melon Frost by @Petrus.
Berry Breeze by @Caveman.
Vic's Snake Oil, light and refreshing citrus, aniseed menthol juice by @rogue zombie.
Mintscothch Candy by @boxerulez.
HumBug by @KZOR.
Bruised Berry Ice, summertime, by @rogue zombie.
Andre's Mate - chocolate, vanilla, peppermint - interpretation of Bowden's Mate by @Andre
Extreme Ice Fruits by @Strontium.
Blerrie Twak, mentholated cherry tobacco by @Vino1718.
Pillows don't Talk, a Vanilla Mint by @Faheem777
White Mate, White Chocolate Mint Truffles, a @Andre concoction.
Fisherman's Friend, intense cool by @Patrick.
Perfect Kringle's Curse Clone, a pimped up Endearmint. (@Rude Rudi)
Cherry Mint, for those flu days too. By @William Vermaak.
Berry Menthol, created by @PsyCLown.
Strawberry Mint - just enough sweet strawberry, smoothed out by Banana Cream and French Vanilla with a cold exhale. Lovingly crafted by @stroes.
Poor Man's Brew, perfect iced hot toddy. (@Andre)
Fisherman's Friend, a big cold menthol and mint. From our master mixer @Patrick.
Icee Lychee, a refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more... Created by @Rude Rudi.
Icy Mints, ice cold mint imperial by @Friep.
Icee Apple - A refreshing, chilled Apple trinity which makes you come back for even more, and more...! A @Rude Rudi recipe.

Icee Orange, a delicious, chilled, fresh orange: no more, no less... Created by @Rude Rudi.
Roswell, a lemon and cactus cold blast by @rogue zombie.
Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar cloned by @RainstormZA.
Deez Melonz. A ripe and moist summertime watermelon with a frosty exhale laced with some raspberry sweetness. Creation of @Dietz.
Deez Too Melonz. A variation of the recipe directly above. By @Dietz.
Watermelon Spearmint Popsicle. Refreshing watermelon and spearmint. Summer love by @Friep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Reserved for Index.


----------



## BumbleBee

Not a recipe, just a heads-up. If anyone is after an authentic Handy Andy flavour give INW Shisha Fresh Mint a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Bookmarked. My Menthol and Mints suck, so I need help.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Made this a while ago and was actually refreshing.

Tfa spearmint 1.5%
Skyblue menthol 1 drop per 10ml
Sweet and tart 1%
Cotton candy 1%

Minty menthol with a nice twist, breath for 2 hours then shake and store for 5 days

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

VapeSnow said:


> If you looking for a nice creamy mint
> 
> Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
> Koolada (TFA) 1%
> Menthol 0.5%
> 
> 2 drops Sweetener for every 10ml
> 
> Has a background taste of Mint Cream but with a cool touch. Very fresh taste and a medium/strong throat kick




I personally love this. I make regular batches and I like to "wash my mouth out" with this in the evenings. I personally like dessert juices but my mouth get tired of the taste very quickly. I then vape this in the evenings and tomorrow the desserts are tasty again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

My take on a local juice.

TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE 7%
FA LYCHEE 3%
TFA EM 0.5%
TFA SWEETNER 1%
TFA MENTHOL 1%


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Im still trying to get a nice Menthol going, but one thing i can add - FW Extreme Ice - beautiful.

Its a mix of Koolada and Menthol. Mild. But whats really nice about it, is that it doesnt easily take over a recipe, which Ive found Menthols often do.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> My take on a local juice.
> 
> TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE 7%
> FA LYCHEE 3%
> TFA EMAIL 0.5%
> TFA SWEETNER 1%
> TFA MENTHOL 1%


Thanks @kyle_redbull. Please give us a short description for the Index. What is "TFA EMAIL"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Thanks @kyle_redbull. Please give us a short description for the Index. What is "TFA EMAIL"?


Sorry EM not email. It's a very nice refreshing litchi vape with slight strawberry some find the menthol a bit too strong. I like is as it gets rid of vapers tongue. Reminds me of the litchee jive ice creams but with menthol steep for 1 week 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry EM not email. It's a very nice refreshing litchi vape with slight strawberry some find the menthol a bit too strong. I like is as it gets rid of vapers tongue. Reminds me of the litchee jive ice creams but with menthol steep for 1 week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks @kyle_redbull, please edit your original recipe with above description and correction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

This has been my go to minty juice for the past few months. One of those that keeps you interested and one can vape for extended periods. Not an overwhelming flavour.

This is based on HIC's recipe here. Just as is it tastes exactly like the Tic Tac Mints in the picture above. A very slight cool-mouth effect and for me the Anise was a bit distracting, although is fades over time. Once I added the INW Eucalyptus & Mint is was perfect for my taste. A more intense (but not overwhelming) cool sensation and feels to me as if the Anise is more in balance. Do not use heat as the mint will fade. Shake and vape.

*Tic Tac Fresh Mints*
FA Peppermint 2.5 %
FA Anise 2.0 %
FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
INW Eucalyptus & Mint 1.0 %

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## NewOobY

Sup ladies and gentlemen, this is not 100% my own recipe - but it works like a charm.
It is Misty-ICE, so the general misty recipe from DIYORDIE with menthol, trust me it is really really good. Well I love it.
*
Da Recipe: *

FLV Boysenberry 4%
FA Fuji Apple 2%
INW Shisha Strawberry 4% <-- Can be subbed for the following 1% TFA Strawberry 2% CAP Sweet Strawberry 2% CAP Strawberry Taffy
FA Marshmallow 1%
FA Artic Menthol 2%
TFA: Koolada 1%
FW Candy Cane 2 %

In general I find my menthol a flippen lekka base menthol:
FA Artic Menthol 2%
TFA: Koolada 1%
FW Candy Cane 2 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Patrick

Beechies Musk

7% Fruit Circles (TPA) 
1% Koolada 10% (TPA) 
1% Menthol (TPA) 
4% Musk Candy (TPA) 

Flavor total: 13%
My sister and sister-in-law's ADV. Growing up in the 70s they used to hive off to the back of their respective properties to go and smoke without getting caught. For some reason they thought that Beechies musk would camouflage the reek of tobacco. Them crazy 70s.

No lemon cream (that's you Fruit Circles) comes off the vape, it's used only to tame the childlike candy-ness of the musk. And the menthol/koolada give the menthol tang of the gum. Not my kind of thing, but it got them both off stinkies. I have a theory that the flavour of the musk triggered a nostalgia that made the transition easier.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## NewOobY

Patrick said:


> View attachment 65805
> 
> Beechies Musk
> 
> 7% Fruit Circles (TPA)
> 1% Koolada 10% (TPA)
> 1% Menthol (TPA)
> 4% Musk Candy (TPA)
> 
> Flavor total: 13%
> My sister and sister-in-law's ADV. Growing up in the 70s they used to hive off to the back of their respective properties to go and smoke without getting caught. For some reason they thought that Beechies musk would camouflage the reek of tobacco. Them crazy 70s.
> 
> No lemon cream (that's you Fruit Circles) comes off the vape, it's used only to tame the childlike candy-ness of the musk. And the menthol/koolada give the menthol tang of the gum. Not my kind of thing, but it got them both off stinkies. I have a theory that the flavour of the musk triggered a nostalgia that made the transition easier.


sounds quite lekka, tell me have you tried this without the Fruit Circles?


----------



## Patrick

NewOobY said:


> sounds quite lekka, tell me have you tried this without the Fruit Circles?


Might be worth a go, but that musk is killer strong so I think you would need to drop the musk % or find something else that can tame that monster.


----------



## NewOobY

Patrick said:


> Might be worth a go, but that musk is killer strong so I think you would need to drop the musk % or find something else that can tame that monster.


mmmm, maybe some FW: swedish fish type can work lekka with musk - will give it a go and report back here. Thanks for the awesome recipe though man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVaper said:


> I personally love this. I make regular batches and I like to "wash my mouth out" with this in the evenings. I personally like dessert juices but my mouth get tired of the taste very quickly. I then vape this in the evenings and tomorrow the desserts are tasty again.



@SAVaper... this is da business recipe...made it last night and WOW...reminds me of those mint thins chocolate filling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> @SAVaper... this is da business recipe...made it last night and WOW...reminds me of those mint thins chocolate filling


Did you use Creme de Menthe II?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> Did you use Creme de Menthe II?


@Andre ..yep it was II

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Nothing but Menthol:

1% Koolada 10% TFA
4% Menthol TFA

My goto menthol at 6mg nic for my Kayfun as a palate cleanser. Also HRH's ADV and what is getting her off the stinkies.

I have some FA Peppermint (Mild Winter) that will be up for experimentation soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

incredible_hullk said:


> @SAVaper... this is da business recipe...made it last night and WOW...reminds me of those mint thins chocolate filling



Awesome man. Glad you like it.


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Guys.

I am a bit in a hurry, just to let you know I opened two bottles of menthol yesterday, one a coconut menthol and the other a fruity. I got the recipies from the net and tweaked it till perfection. All I can say is I got it. Will post the recipies later during the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I've given this one a good chance, because it's a little crazy... But every day this past week, all day for work, this has been filled up in the Dripbox:

Vapor Trails discontinued 'Kool Beans'

Kool Beans!


2 drops Caramel Cappuccino (TFA) per 10mls
3% Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
3% Sweet Cream (TFA)
2% Caramel Candy (TFA)
3 drops per 10 ml Koolada
I switched out the Caramel Candy for 1% FA Caramel.

It's like an iced coffee. It's a little weird, but as a coffee lover, and mint/menthol fan, this is a perfect ADV for me. It doesn't seem to get old, when I'm mindlessly vaping.

I tried HIC's Halo Twisted Java clone, which is the same profile, and think this is far better.

If you buy the TFA Caramel Cappuccino, keep it separate from the rest of your concentrates - it's insanely strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> I've given this one a good chance, because it's a little crazy... But every day this past week, all day for work, this has been filled up in the Dripbox:
> 
> Vapor Trails discontinued 'Kool Beans'
> 
> Kool Beans!
> 
> 
> 2 drops Caramel Cappuccino (TFA) per 10mls
> 3% Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
> 3% Sweet Cream (TFA)
> 2% Caramel Candy (TFA)
> 3 drops per 10 ml Koolada
> I switched out the Caramel Candy for 1% FA Caramel.
> 
> It's like an iced coffee. It's a little weird, but as a coffee lover, and mint/menthol fan, this is a perfect ADV for me. It doesn't seem to get old, when I'm mindlessly vaping.
> 
> I tried HIC's Halo Twisted Java clone, which is the same profile, and think this is far better.
> 
> If you buy the Cap Caramel Cappuccino, keep it separate from the rest of your concentrates - it's insanely strong.




Will definitely give this a try. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and FYI, Coffee mint/ Koolada also works well as a palette cleanser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heino

guys I have a dumb question. I have a premix called ice blast. its basically a koolada\mint combination but I threw in some of Capella's dragon fruit for extra flavor my glass on the avocado 24 then cracked. Do you think its because of the liquid or maybe the dragon fruit . I have no idea but because of this I have refrained from mixing menthol mixes


----------



## rogue zombie

heino said:


> guys I have a dumb question. I have a premix called ice blast. its basically a koolada\mint combination but I threw in some of Capella's dragon fruit for extra flavor my glass on the avocado 24 then cracked. Do you think its because of the liquid or maybe the dragon fruit . I have no idea but because of this I have refrained from mixing menthol mixes



I only use metal RDA's so I am not sure, but I seriously doubt its the Dragonfruit. Its usually the citrus flavours that crack tanks.


----------



## incredible_hullk

heino said:


> guys I have a dumb question. I have a premix called ice blast. its basically a koolada\mint combination but I threw in some of Capella's dragon fruit for extra flavor my glass on the avocado 24 then cracked. Do you think its because of the liquid or maybe the dragon fruit . I have no idea but because of this I have refrained from mixing menthol mixes



Hey @heino...IMHO I think its the liquid and not the dragon fruit. I have used dragon fruit b4 and its a mild flavour


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Here is one to try 

20% Flavour West Candy Cane
1.5 drops of Menthol per 10 ml

I find after 2 weeks of steeping this is 100% XXX mint (the little mints everyone always eat in church ... Ye those)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Here is one to try
> 
> 20% Flavour West Candy Cane
> 1.5 drops of Menthol per 10 ml
> 
> I find after 2 weeks of steeping this is 100% XXX mint (the little mints everyone always eat in church ... Ye those)



And annoy everyone with the "crunch crunch" if you chose to bit them like me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

heino said:


> guys I have a dumb question. I have a premix called ice blast. its basically a koolada\mint combination but I threw in some of Capella's dragon fruit for extra flavor my glass on the avocado 24 then cracked. Do you think its because of the liquid or maybe the dragon fruit . I have no idea but because of this I have refrained from mixing menthol mixes


Nope, there are certain flavours that are known to crack polycarbonate tanks, but not glass.


----------



## Petrus

I tweaked this one a couple of times, now I am satisfied.

Kiwi Melon Frost:

TFA Watermelon 12%
TFA Kiwi 6%
Menthol 4%
TFA Koolada 2%
CAP Supersweet 0.4%
Ethol Maltol 1%

I let mine steep for a week and you are ready to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown

Petrus said:


> I tweaked this one a couple of times, now I am satisfied.
> 
> Kiwi Melon Frost:
> 
> TFA Watermelon 12%
> TFA Kiwi 6%
> Menthol 4%
> TFA Koolada 2%
> CAP Supersweet 0.4%
> Ethol Maltol 1%
> 
> I let mine steep for a week and you are ready to go.


How does the Menthol / Koolada compare to that of the VM XXX juice?

What sort of percentages would you say I should use of Menthol and Koolada to get something similar to XXX?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

*Berry Breeze
*
A mix of berries and minty goodness

Candy Cane (FW) 1%
Menthol (TPA) 2%
Raspberry (INW) 1.2%
Strawberry Ripe (TPA) 3%
Strawberry (TFA) 3%

Seems like a very high raspberry percentage, it is, it needs to be potent to cut through the menthol. If you reduce the menthol reduce the raspberry proportionately. I started out just wanting a nice raspberry menthol. INW Raspberry, although very good, didn't quite cut it. So I tried adding some strawberry. I quite enjoy this and make it on the regular. This is revision 9 since I started.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I have tried sooooo many recipes to try make something like TMax's Doc Clark's Snake Oil.

I didnt really come close enough, but I did get a refreshing summer juice that fits the profile... after many, many versions:

Doc's Snake Oil

"a light and refreshing citrus, aniseed menthol juice"

INW Cactus 1% (the juiciness)
INW Lime 0.75% (the citrus)
FA Orange 0.75% (the citrus)
FA Bergamot 0.5% (the citrus)
FA Brandy 1% (for smooth complexity)
FW Extreme Ice 0.6% (Menthol)
Koolada 1% (the coolness)
INW Anise 1% (the liquorice tease)
TFA Sweetener 0.3% (optional - I liked the addition)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium

rogue zombie said:


> Im still trying to get a nice Menthol going, but one thing i can add - FW Extreme Ice - beautiful.
> 
> Its a mix of Koolada and Menthol. Mild. But whats really nice about it, is that it doesnt easily take over a recipe, which Ive found Menthols often do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've recently heard about extreme ice but never tried it, does it work as a solo flavour and I've heard that it is quite strong but I suppose it depends on the % used.


----------



## rogue zombie

Strontium said:


> I've recently heard about extreme ice but never tried it, does it work as a solo flavour and I've heard that it is quite strong but I suppose it depends on the % used.


I currently have Extreme Ice standalone steeping at 4%, based on a recipe in this thread.

I dont think its that strong, more a mild menthol.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

rogue zombie said:


> I currently have Extreme Ice standalone steeping at 4%, based on a recipe in this thread.
> 
> I dont think its that strong, more a mild menthol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ah okay, thanks. I'm looking for something that will basically freeze snot, a really strong menthol/koolada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Strontium said:


> Ah okay, thanks. I'm looking for something that will basically freeze snot, a really strong menthol/koolada.


Lol...



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Strontium said:


> Ah okay, thanks. I'm looking for something that will basically freeze snot, a really strong menthol/koolada.


Judging from @Silver and @Rob 's taste in Menthol, you should probably look at Vapour Mountain Menthol.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I currently have Extreme Ice standalone steeping at 4%, based on a recipe in this thread.
> 
> I dont think its that strong, more a mild menthol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Which recipe in this thread - sorry, I could not find it?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Which recipe in this thread - sorry, I could not find it?


Thats a good question... um maybe another thread.

I'm pretty sure I saw someone say they vape Extreme Ice at 5%. So I went a little lower (about 2 weeks ago).



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

rogue zombie said:


> Thats a good question... um maybe another thread.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw someone say they vape Extreme Ice at 5%. So I went a little lower (about 2 weeks ago).
> 
> Wasn't it that guy that bought his extreme ice direct from FW? Think he was doing extreme ice 15% and koolada 5%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Pfft lol... not sure. I just know I always use it under 1%, but lately been craving a strong Menthol. 

... so I saw "something" and mixed it up at 4%. 

I filled up a Reo bottle full of a tobacco and a tank of Docs Snake Oil. But I will try the 4% Extreme Ice after to see how strong it is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Okay, 4% Extreme Ice is pretty strong.

I see I added 0.5% Koolada still.

Im vaping at 0.4ohm 30watts and I wouldnt dare add more Menthol. 

But I like it. Its a clean Menthol, at first too strong for me, but your pallete adjusts... and its a clean, cool and refreshing pallete cleanser, as I wanted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Next time I am going to add a mixture I came up with from a combo of HIC and Wayne's notes on FA Bilberry:

FA Bilberry 0.8%
FA Dark Cherry 0.5% (its great with Bilberry)
INW Raspberry 0.5%

Ive had this before with a light Menthol and loved it. Its gentle Dark Berry'ish with a just a hint of Dark Cherry.

If it works, I will submit the recipe for indexing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

rogue zombie said:


> Okay, 4% Extreme Ice is pretty strong.
> 
> I see I added 0.5% Koolada still.
> 
> Im vaping at 0.4ohm 30watts and I wouldnt dare add more Menthol.
> 
> But I like it. Its a clean Menthol, at first too strong for me, but your pallete adjusts... and its a clean, cool and refreshing pallete cleanser, as I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sounds brilliant. 
Is the Extreme ice a "clean" flavour i.e. it won't mask a fruit flavour but rather compliment it?


----------



## boxerulez

I have discovered something amazing. Do not quite know which way I will go if Valley Vapour does not start stocking Loco concentrates...







Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Strontium said:


> Sounds brilliant.
> Is the Extreme ice a "clean" flavour i.e. it won't mask a fruit flavour but rather compliment it?


From past juices, yes, it doesnt kill other flavours mixed with it.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium

@rogue zombie Thank you, best news I've had all day, I've been really struggling to make a quality fruit menthol.
I think a 5% extreme ice, 5% blueberry, 0.5% koolada should turn out pretty decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Tried and tested and very good.  You can replace Loco mint with either CAP Coolmint or TFA Wintergreen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

boxerulez said:


> I have discovered something amazing. Do not quite know which way I will go if Valley Vapour does not start stocking Loco concentrates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Shall index as soon as we know about the Loco concentrates if ok from your side?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Im very happy with this. 

Im not sure about the curing time as I had the Extreme Ice curing for 2 weeks, then a few days ago I added the rest. Left till today... love it:

Bruised Berry Ice

FW Extreme Ice 4%
TFA Cotton Candy 0.5% (I like adding this to Menthol as it smoothens any rough edges)
TFA Koolada 0.6%
FA Bilberry 0.8%
FA Black Cherry 0.5% 
INW Raspberry 0.5%

Its light on the Fruit, but the Menthol is clean, so the fruit comes out nicely.

It tastes like an easy going Mild (but defintely cold) Menthol with a touch of Dark Wild Berries. Its not Blueberry, but defintely dark berry tasting.

You get a hint of Dark Cherry on the exhale, which is a nice contrast.

It will defitely be a summer adv for me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium

Damn that sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Im very happy with Extreme Ice. Ive always wanted a Menthol with a touch of fruit. But Menthol usually kills anything... so I would have to go heavier on fruits or too light on menthol.

But Extreme Ice works the way I wanted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Im very happy with this.
> 
> Im not sure about the curing time as I had the Extreme Ice curing for 2 weeks, then a few days ago I added the rest. Left till today... love it:
> 
> Bruised Berry Ice
> 
> FW Extreme Ice 4%
> TFA Cotton Candy 0.5% (I like adding this to Menthol as it smoothens any rough edges)
> TFA Koolada 0.6%
> FA Bilberry 0.8%
> FA Dark Cherry 0.5%
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> 
> Its light on the Fruit, but the Menthol is clean, so the fruit comes out nicely.
> 
> It tastes like an easy going Mild (but defintely cold) Menthol with a touch of Dark Wild Berries. Its not Blueberry, but defintely dark berry tasting.
> 
> You get a hint of Dark Cherry on the exhale, which is a nice contrast.
> 
> It will defitely be a summer adv for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ah, I like the look of that. Is Dark Cherry and Black Cherry the same thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, I like the look of that. Is Dark Cherry and Black Cherry the same thing?


Yip, sorry the name is Black Cherry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial

Hi guys, im looking for a peppermint/menthol concentrate that is mild. You can taste the peppermint and you know that it is there but it is not overpowering the rest of the recipe. All the mixes I tried came out as cold and as powerful as an avalanche. So looking for something mild a menthol that hits all the peppermint notes. BTW anyone tried Inawera Peppermint shisha?


----------



## Andre

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys, im looking for a peppermint/menthol concentrate that is mild. You can taste the peppermint and you know that it is there but it is not overpowering the rest of the recipe. All the mixes I tried came out as cold and as powerful as an avalanche. So looking for something mild a menthol that hits all the peppermint notes. BTW anyone tried Inawera Peppermint shisha?


Maybe CAP Cool Mint - https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5dz19n/cap_cool_mint/

Personally I like INW Eucalyptus & Mint, if that might be your taste: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...calyptus_w_mint_what_to_vape_when_youre_sick/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial

Andre said:


> Maybe CAP Cool Mint - https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5dz19n/cap_cool_mint/
> 
> Personally I like INW Eucalyptus & Mint, if that might be your taste: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...calyptus_w_mint_what_to_vape_when_youre_sick/


Think I will have to get both although the CAP sounds like the one that I am after  Thanks a mil


----------



## boxerulez

Andre said:


> Shall index as soon as we know about the Loco concentrates if ok from your side?


Perfect.

Still vaping this exclusively 120ml later (1 week later) and worrying about month end vs juice level as this is all I want now ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

rogue zombie said:


> Im very happy with this.
> 
> Im not sure about the curing time as I had the Extreme Ice curing for 2 weeks, then a few days ago I added the rest. Left till today... love it:
> 
> Bruised Berry Ice
> 
> FW Extreme Ice 4%
> TFA Cotton Candy 0.5% (I like adding this to Menthol as it smoothens any rough edges)
> TFA Koolada 0.6%
> FA Bilberry 0.8%
> FA Black Cherry 0.5%
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> 
> Its light on the Fruit, but the Menthol is clean, so the fruit comes out nicely.
> 
> It tastes like an easy going Mild (but defintely cold) Menthol with a touch of Dark Wild Berries. Its not Blueberry, but defintely dark berry tasting.
> 
> You get a hint of Dark Cherry on the exhale, which is a nice contrast.
> 
> It will defitely be a summer adv for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi

Have you made headway with steeping on this? A new batch yet or just the one mix?

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

boxerulez said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you made headway with steeping on this? A new batch yet or just the one mix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Ola

Im on my second 30ml bottle now, which i let steep for 4 days. Tasted pretty much the same as a 2 week steeped bottle.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

rogue zombie said:


> Ola
> 
> Im on my second 30ml bottle now, which i let steep for 4 days. Tasted pretty much the same as a 2 week steeped bottle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Will be mixing thos evening.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

boxerulez said:


> Thanks. Will be mixing thos evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Just keep in mind, it's light on fruit - the way I enjoy Menthol.

So if you want more fruit, of coarse go higher. BUT all those fruits are strong, so do so gently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

KZOR said:


> Tried and tested and very good.  You can replace Loco mint with either CAP Coolmint or TFA Wintergreen
> 
> View attachment 75078




Just made this... very nice - gonna let it sit a bit for the bits to talk to each other and find themselves...

Taste lekker already!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

rogue zombie said:


> Just keep in mind, it's light on fruit - the way I enjoy Menthol.
> 
> So if you want more fruit, of coarse go higher. BUT all those fruits are strong, so do so gently.


Already tested at your pc and its fantastic. Cant wait for steeping. Low on juice.

100ml made and on to another Xtreme ice standalone.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

KZOR said:


> Tried and tested and very good.  You can replace Loco mint with either CAP Coolmint or TFA Wintergreen
> 
> View attachment 75078



@KZOR I have a bit of flu at the moment and this Humbug recipe is the perfect "menthol" vape!!! Fantastic recipe!!!

10 points sir!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I can't seem to find the Bowden's Mate clone @Andre recommended.

It is one of my new favourites. Better that Cuprian for me. Just perfect Peppermint/Choc/ Vanilla.

Top recipe!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I can't seem to find the Bowden's Mate clone @Andre recommended.
> 
> It is one of my new favourites. Better that Cuprian for me. Just perfect Peppermint/Choc/ Vanilla.
> 
> Top recipe!


Thank you @rogue zombie, glad you like it. We discussed it in another thread. Shall post it here shortly. Here you go:
*Andre's Mate*



5 Pawns Bowden's Mate has been an ADV for me for a very long time. When I started DIYing, one of my goals was to create an interpretation worthy of the real thing. I tried every clone recipe out there I could find - none came even close. More than 6 months and 20 versions later, the one below ticks all the boxes for me - a really simple recipe compared to some of the others tried. A thank you to @Patrick for getting me to lose Acetyl Pyrazine completely and use FA Peppermint and @method1 who first alerted me to INW Milk Chocolate.

The Peppermint, Menthol and Koolada percentages below are as close to the real juice as one can get imo, but feel free to play around with these to suit your personal taste. I know @rogue zombie uses 1 % Peppermint, 1 % Menthol and adds 1 % Koolada.

Steep: INW Milk Chocolate starts coming into its own from about 10 days. EDIT: Some members have reported here that anything from 2 weeks to 1 month is optimum.

*ANDRE'S MATE*
INW Milk Chocolate (old formula) 2.5 % [EDIT: The old formula of this is now scarce. JF Milk Chocolate at the same percentage works perfectly.]
TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
FA Peppermint 1.75 % (anything from 1.5 to 2.0 % will work, depending on your taste)
TFA Menthol 0.5 % (increase or decrease to suit your taste)
TFA Koolada 0.5 % (increase or decrease to suit your taste)

Total flavour: 7.75 %

*EDIT*: Now on ELR: http://tjek.nu/r/8DHB

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thank you @rogue zombie, glad you like it. We discussed it in another thread. Shall post it here shortly.


I was thinking, maybe, some sort of 'Ecigssa DIY recipe of the year' comp would be cool... since the scene has just exploded this year.

That recipe would get my vote

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bowden's Mate clone now posted above: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/page-3#post-470778

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Thank you @rogue zombie, glad you like it. We discussed it in another thread. Shall post it here shortly. Here you go:
> *Bowden's Mate Clone*
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate has been an ADV for me for a very long time. When I started DIYing, one of my goals was to create a clone worthy of the real thing. I tried every clone recipe out there I could find - none came even close. More than 6 months and 20 versions later, the one below ticks all the boxes for me - a really simple recipe compared to some of the others tried. A thank you to @Patrick for getting me to lose Acetyl Pyrazine completely and use FA Peppermint and @method1 who first alerted me to INW Milk Chocolate.
> 
> The Peppermint and Menthol percentages below are as close to the real juice as one can get imo, but feel free to play around with these to suit your personal taste. I know @rogue zombie uses 1 % Peppermint, 1 % Menthol and adds some Koolada (1 % is his recommendation).
> 
> *BOWDEN'S MATE CLONE*
> INW Milk Chocolate 2.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
> FA Peppermint 1.75 % (anything from 1.5 to 2.0 % will work, depending on your taste)
> TFA Menthol 0.5 % (increase or decrease to suit your taste)
> 
> Total flavour: 7.25 %


Of course I don't have TFA French vanilla creme. I wonder what I can sub it for, the recipe itself looks awesome. Maybe some normal TFA French Vanilla might do or maybe even FA Madagascar

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Caveman said:


> Of course I don't have TFA French vanilla creme. I wonder what I can sub it for, the recipe itself looks awesome. Maybe some normal TFA French Vanilla might do or maybe even FA Madagascar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



I reckon French Vanilla will do just fine.

But imo TFA French Vanilla Creme is an underrated Vanilla. I'm surprised to not find it used more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

rogue zombie said:


> I reckon French Vanilla will do just fine.
> 
> But imo TFA French Vanilla Creme is an underrated Vanilla. I'm surprised to not find it used more.


I'll mix it with normal French Vanilla and add the Creme version to my cart for my inevitable mid month buy lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Recently started mixing with Extreme Ice n gotta say it's brilliant.
I make a base of 7% Extreme Ice and then do single fruit flavours with it and so far the real good ones are:
Base + Cap Pineapple 7%
Base + Loco Guava 6%
Base + CLY naartjie 5%

Mixing Ripe Strawberry, Chocolate Milk, Cherry and Apple tomorrow, hopefully a couple work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> Of course I don't have TFA French vanilla creme. I wonder what I can sub it for, the recipe itself looks awesome. Maybe some normal TFA French Vanilla might do or maybe even FA Madagascar


I have tried quite a few other Vanillas in the journey. None worked as well as TFA French Vanilla Creme for me. It really adds depth and a dense mouth feel to the juice.


----------



## boxerulez

Strontium said:


> Recently started mixing with Extreme Ice n gotta say it's brilliant.
> I make a base of 7% Extreme Ice and then do single fruit flavours with it and so far the real good ones are:
> Base + Cap Pineapple 7%
> Base + Loco Guava 6%
> Base + CLY naartjie 5%
> 
> Mixing Ripe Strawberry, Chocolate Milk, Cherry and Apple tomorrow, hopefully a couple work.


The recipe @rogue zombie shared is a winner. Check back for his bruised berries mix. - extreme ice with berries.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium

boxerulez said:


> The recipe @rogue zombie shared is a winner. Check back for his bruised berries mix. - extreme ice with berries.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Yep, I saw it, looks like a winner, unfortunately only got two of the flavours lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Hi guys, this is my first simple menthol recipe so please feel free to make some suggestions. My wife is on stinkies and this is my attempt to get her off it. She said she likes it a lot. Think she might be after the menthol taste thats why she smokes them stinkers.

BTW: What is the best pen like starter kit available locally?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vino1718

Anyone tried my recipe yet? Smoking it now and imo not bad.


----------



## GregF

Vino1718 said:


> Anyone tried my recipe yet? Smoking it know and imo not bad.


I am not a big menthol fan but I do straight Am4a at 4% and loving it.
The Black Cherry is not a bad idea either. I was thinking of adding INW Black Cherry


----------



## DanielSLP

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first simple menthol recipe so please feel free to make some suggestions. My wife is on stinkies and this is my attempt to get her off it. She said she likes it a lot. Think she might be after the menthol taste thats why she smokes them stinkers.
> 
> BTW: What is the best pen like starter kit available locally?


I got to try this today after seeing Vino1718 at work. This is a really good recipe. I have never been a fan of menthol flavours or straight up tobaccos, but this recipe was so smooth. It tasted just like the cherry tobacco that I used to roll on campus with a dash of menthol. I suggest that anyone looking for a good tobacco menthol type cigarette vape should try this, it might be the one recipe I can vape while drinking whiskey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

My interpretation of Bowden's Mate now on ELR here. Please rate and comment if you have mixed it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoneymanVape

kyle_redbull said:


> My take on a local juice.
> 
> TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE 7%
> FA LYCHEE 3%
> TFA EMAIL 0.5%
> TFA SWEETNER 1%
> TFA MENTHOL 1%
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Would you say you could add some mago to that, perhaps sweet mango cap?


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I have tried sooooo many recipes to try make something like TMax's Doc Clark's Snake Oil.
> 
> I didnt really come close enough, but I did get a refreshing summer juice that fits the profile... after many, many versions:
> 
> Doc's Snake Oil
> 
> "a light and refreshing citrus, aniseed menthol juice"
> 
> INW Cactus 1% (the juiciness)
> INW Lime 0.75% (the citrus)
> FA Orange 0.75% (the citrus)
> FA Bergamot 0.5% (the citrus)
> FA Brandy 1% (for smooth complexity)
> FW Extreme Ice 0.6% (Menthol)
> Koolada 1% (the coolness)
> INW Anise 1% (the liquorice tease)
> TFA Sweetener 0.3% (optional - I liked the addition)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Because of the DIY First Law, I had to use FA Anise, added at 0.5 %. And tried FA Polar Blast in the place of Koolada. I did not add sweetener.

Being vaping it since yesterday evening. Awesome. Earthy - spicy - fruity, so well integrated that I cannot pick up any one specific note. The balance between sweet and dry is perfect for my taste - neither sweet, nor dry, but somewhere in between. Some satisfying sweet on the aftertaste. The cool is exquisite and satisfying, discernible both on the inhale and the exhale. On the exhale it get a bit of spicy and a spirituous note. So glad I mixed a 50 ml bottle. 

Oh, found some of Dr Stanley's stuff at the back of my cupboard (18 mg!). Immediately loaded some in the Hadaly dripper to compare with @rogue zombie's juice. I get exactly the same earthy note, but less pronounced. The cool is very much the same. Dr Stanley's juice is heavier and far sweeter (too sweet for my taste now) and the Anise note more discernible. @rogue zombie's interpretation is lighter and less flavoured and far more refreshing - a clear winner in my book. 

More than worth your time to mix up. Perfect Summer vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Because of the DIY First Law, I had to use FA Anise, added at 0.5 %. And tried FA Polar Blast in the place of Koolada. I did not add sweetener.
> 
> Being vaping it since yesterday evening. Awesome. Earthy - spicy - fruity, so well integrated that I cannot pick up any one specific note. The balance between sweet and dry is perfect for my taste - neither sweet, nor dry, but somewhere in between. Some satisfying sweet on the aftertaste. The cool is exquisite and satisfying, discernible both on the inhale and the exhale. On the exhale it get a bit of spicy and a spirituous note. So glad I mixed a 50 ml bottle.
> 
> Oh, found some of Dr Stanley's stuff at the back of my cupboard (18 mg!). Immediately loaded some in the Hadaly dripper to compare with @rogue zombie's juice. I get exactly the same earthy note, but less pronounced. The cool is very much the same. Dr Stanley's juice is heavier and far sweeter (too sweet for my taste now) and the Anise note more discernible. @rogue zombie's interpretation is lighter and less flavoured and far more refreshing - a clear winner in my book.
> 
> More than worth your time to mix up. Perfect Summer vape.



Thank you very much for your notes, they are very helpful. 

Always a pleasure to hear from someone else (who may appreciate the offbeat profile), what they think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Andre said:


> My interpretation of Bowden's Mate now on ELR here. Please rate and comment if you have mixed it.


will mix it later @Andre and give u feedback. steeping time ?


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> will mix it later @Andre and give u feedback. steeping time ?


Ah, forgot to mention that on ELR, thanks @andro - edited there - about 10 days for the INW Chocolate to come into its own. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Ah, forgot to mention that on ELR, thanks @andro - edited there - about 10 days for the INW Chocolate to come into its own. Looking forward to your impressions.


I made this on December 22nd. I had to sub the French Vanilla Creme for French Vanilla however, but it still came out good. I have only had Bowden's Mate once or twice before so I can't really compare them, but this is going into my regular mixes. 

Shake n Vape is not bad either, it just tastes very minty, after my 2 weeks of steeping, you taste it and all of a sudden the chocolate and mint have become an almost equal blend of flavors. It is really cold, which I love, I think this would make a suburb vape at higher nic in a MTL device. It is a really good recipe. Between day 1 and week 1, it had a very strange cough syrup-y vibe going on for me but that went away with some steeping. I will probably throw together 100ml to keep in my rotation. I can vape this all day. 

Thanks @Andre for sharing this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial

andro said:


> will mix it later @Andre and give u feedback. steeping time ?


Adding to my to do list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> I made this on December 22nd. I had to sub the French Vanilla Creme for French Vanilla however, but it still came out good. I have only had Bowden's Mate once or twice before so I can't really compare them, but this is going into my regular mixes.
> 
> Shake n Vape is not bad either, it just tastes very minty, after my 2 weeks of steeping, you taste it and all of a sudden the chocolate and mint have become an almost equal blend of flavors. It is really cold, which I love, I think this would make a suburb vape at higher nic in a MTL device. It is a really good recipe. Between day 1 and week 1, it had a very strange cough syrup-y vibe going on for me but that went away with some steeping. I will probably throw together 100ml to keep in my rotation. I can vape this all day.
> 
> Thanks @Andre for sharing this


Thank you so much for the feedback, highly appreciated. Do try it with the French Vanilla Creme.

Please rate it at ELR here if you do not mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Caveman said:


> I made this on December 22nd. I had to sub the French Vanilla Creme for French Vanilla however, but it still came out good. I have only had Bowden's Mate once or twice before so I can't really compare them, but this is going into my regular mixes.
> 
> Shake n Vape is not bad either, it just tastes very minty, after my 2 weeks of steeping, you taste it and all of a sudden the chocolate and mint have become an almost equal blend of flavors. It is really cold, which I love, I think this would make a suburb vape at higher nic in a MTL device. It is a really good recipe. Between day 1 and week 1, it had a very strange cough syrup-y vibe going on for me but that went away with some steeping. I will probably throw together 100ml to keep in my rotation. I can vape this all day.
> 
> Thanks @Andre for sharing this





Andre said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback, highly appreciated. Do try it with the French Vanilla Creme.
> 
> Please rate it at ELR here if you do not mind.



Yip, French Vanilla Creme is just that bit "better".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Strontium said:


> Recently started mixing with Extreme Ice n gotta say it's brilliant.
> I make a base of 7% Extreme Ice and then do single fruit flavours with it and so far the real good ones are:
> Base + Cap Pineapple 7%
> Base + Loco Guava 6%
> Base + CLY naartjie 5%
> 
> Mixing Ripe Strawberry, Chocolate Milk, Cherry and Apple tomorrow, hopefully a couple work.



On a menthol stage - inevitable I think...

Please clarify the Extreme Ice base? For a basic recipe, will it be 7% extreme ice and then fruit, e.g. Naartie at 5%? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

*White Mate*



The 2nd LAW of DIY: Never waste a good base!

Searching for a dessert recipe for our Dinner Club (yes, we have a Dinner Club in Koringberg!), I came across a *White Chocolate Mint Truffles* recipe. Immediately thought to myself, "Ah, this looks very similar to the ingredients in my interpretation of Bowden's Mate, except for the White Chocolate". Of course I had to try it. Am very chuffed with the result. My Reo reserved for mint/menthol juices now have 4 juices in rotation: Andre's Mate, Vic's Snake Oil by @rogue zombie, Misty Ice by @NewOobY and this one, which I call White Mate.

FW White Chocolate:
A rich and creamy White Chocolate. I initially tastes something spirituous from it, but that disappeared as soon as it got a bit of air. For me the balance between the different groups of ingredients is just perfect, but if you want the White Chocolate to be more pronounced you could go up to 2.0 %. TFA White Chocolate in the same percentage range will probably also work, but from what I have read some get a peppery note from it and a longer steep is required.
FA Polar Blast:
TFA Koolada will get the job done too.

Steep: Mine steeped for 12 days.

*WHITE MATE*
FA Peppermint 1.75 %
FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
TFA Menthol 0.5 %
FA Polar Blast 0.5 %

Total flavour: 6.75 %

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *White Mate*
> 
> 
> The 2nd LAW of DIY: Never waste a good base!
> 
> Searching for a dessert recipe for our Dinner Club (yes, we have a Dinner Club in Koringberg!), I came across a *White Chocolate Mint Truffles* recipe. Immediately thought to myself, "Ah, this looks very similar to the ingredients in my interpretation of Bowden's Mate, except for the White Chocolate". Of course I had to try it. Am very chuffed with the result. My Reo reserved for mint/menthol juices now have 4 juices in rotation: Andre's Mate, Vic's Snake Oil by @rogue zombie, Misty Ice by @NewOobY and this one, which I call White Mate.
> 
> FW White Chocolate:
> A rich and creamy White Chocolate. I initially tastes something spirituous from it, but that disappeared as soon as it got a bit of air. For me the balance between the different groups of ingredients is just perfect, but if you want the White Chocolate to be more pronounced you could go up to 2.0 %. TFA White Chocolate in the same percentage range will probably also work, but from what I have read some get a peppery note from it and a longer steep is required.
> FA Polar Blast:
> TFA Koolada will get the job done too.
> 
> Steep: Mine steeped for 12 days.
> 
> *WHITE MATE*
> FA Peppermint 1.75 %
> FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
> TFA Menthol 0.5 %
> FA Polar Blast 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.75 %



Oh yes please, sounds good!
Damn first rule applies, but thankfully I just need 2 ingredients to make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> *White Mate*
> 
> 
> The 2nd LAW of DIY: Never waste a good base!
> 
> Searching for a dessert recipe for our Dinner Club (yes, we have a Dinner Club in Koringberg!), I came across a *White Chocolate Mint Truffles* recipe. Immediately thought to myself, "Ah, this looks very similar to the ingredients in my interpretation of Bowden's Mate, except for the White Chocolate". Of course I had to try it. Am very chuffed with the result. My Reo reserved for mint/menthol juices now have 4 juices in rotation: Andre's Mate, Vic's Snake Oil by @rogue zombie, Misty Ice by @NewOobY and this one, which I call White Mate.
> 
> FW White Chocolate:
> A rich and creamy White Chocolate. I initially tastes something spirituous from it, but that disappeared as soon as it got a bit of air. For me the balance between the different groups of ingredients is just perfect, but if you want the White Chocolate to be more pronounced you could go up to 2.0 %. TFA White Chocolate in the same percentage range will probably also work, but from what I have read some get a peppery note from it and a longer steep is required.
> FA Polar Blast:
> TFA Koolada will get the job done too.
> 
> Steep: Mine steeped for 12 days.
> 
> *WHITE MATE*
> FA Peppermint 1.75 %
> FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
> TFA Menthol 0.5 %
> FA Polar Blast 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.75 %



lekka man, this sounds lovely - gonna mix it up. However DIY rule #1 just showed it's face. Was wondering what is the difference between the TFA White Chocolate and the FW White Chocolate - for me the TFA one has a bit of a chemical taste to it, is the FW one more real?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> lekka man, this sounds lovely - gonna mix it up. However DIY rule #1 just showed it's face. Was wondering what is the difference between the TFA White Chocolate and the FW White Chocolate - for me the TFA one has a bit of a chemical taste to it, is the FW one more real?


From what I have read FW is better. It works for me in this recipe. Some pick up a peppery note from TFA and recommend a long steep.


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> From what I have read FW is better. It works for me in this recipe. Some pick up a peppery note from TFA and recommend a long steep.


sorry about the derail, but I suddenly got the dreaded taste of pepper from TFA: VBIC - and maybe I get it with TFA: White Chocolate as well. It happened suddenly basically at the start of this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I've been pleasantly surprised by TFA White Chocolate, I used it in Wayne's Peppermint Bark (he used FW but First Rule) and it was lovely and creamy. I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't taste pepper notes, though. 

Andre's White Mate sounds like a slightly more complex version of Peppermint Bark so I'll definitely mix it. I haven't had any joy with dark chocolate recipes so that leaves milk chocolate. When my TFA White Choc runs out, I'll restock with FW. That seems to be the one that everyone uses. Although I reckon that, much like VBIC, the two white chocs can be subbed freely without dramatically affecting the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MiNeM

Huge fan of spearmint/mint flavored juice (exclusively only vape them)

Been smoking Vape Elixer "Qalactin Hypermint" for over a year and then having issues with getting stock and weird flavor issues I looked for something else.

Did a few others but hate the double mint flavor ideas most other cheaper brands do..

Finally found Vape Wild "ice Cold" and loving it, however now there are stocks issues again it seems and yeah sucks..

Now my question is does anyone know how to make/replicate it?

Would love to do my own juice with the same flavor but yeah need a idea/baseline

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Caveman

NewOobY said:


> sorry about the derail, but I suddenly got the dreaded taste of pepper from TFA: VBIC - and maybe I get it with TFA: White Chocolate as well. It happened suddenly basically at the start of this year.


It seems to come and go. I get the same issue sometimes. I remember the very first mix I tried with VBIC (didn't know it was TFA at the time), was instant black pepper. Didn't touch ice creams for a few months and then I was alright with it again. Sometimes I know just by smelling it and I get black pepper, other times, I have no issue with it. Very inconsistent. I started subbing for CAP VBIC and haven't gotten any black pepper from that yet


----------



## Andre

MiNeM said:


> Huge fan of spearmint/mint flavored juice (exclusively only vape them)
> 
> Been smoking Vape Elixer "Qalactin Hypermint" for over a year and then having issues with getting stock and weird flavor issues I looked for something else.
> 
> Did a few others but hate the double mint flavor ideas most other cheaper brands do..
> 
> Finally found Vape Wild "ice Cold" and loving it, however now there are stocks issues again it seems and yeah sucks..
> 
> Now my question is does anyone know how to make/replicate it?
> 
> Would love to do my own juice with the same flavor but yeah need a idea/baseline


Most welcome to the forum @MiNeM. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Unfortunately, I have not tasted either of the juices you mention. Have you perused all the recipes in this thread. Index here. Maybe they could give you some ideas. Here is another recipe for an extremely cold juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

MiNeM said:


> Huge fan of spearmint/mint flavored juice (exclusively only vape them)
> 
> Been smoking Vape Elixer "Qalactin Hypermint" for over a year and then having issues with getting stock and weird flavor issues I looked for something else.
> 
> Did a few others but hate the double mint flavor ideas most other cheaper brands do..
> 
> Finally found Vape Wild "ice Cold" and loving it, however now there are stocks issues again it seems and yeah sucks..
> 
> Now my question is does anyone know how to make/replicate it?
> 
> Would love to do my own juice with the same flavor but yeah need a idea/baseline



MiNeM :0 Hey bud! Long time...

I haven't tried those you mention. But as Andre showed, those are some really good recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@MiNeM also another clean, candy mint recipe is HIC's Halo Kringle clone

And it's simple:

Make it a 40PG/60VG

FW (flavour west) Candy Cane 10%
And 2 drops TFA Koolada per 10mls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699

Get yourself some peppermint and spearmint from vapeowave http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=mint - best mint mix ive tried and my customers love it too. steeping time from a couple days to a week or more depending on you. mix 70/30 or 80/20 once again up to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> My interpretation of Bowden's Mate now on ELR here. Please rate and comment if you have mixed it.


@Andre Is there a difference between Mild Winter (Peppermint) and FA Peppermint? I cant seem to find FA Mild Winter. Thanks.


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre Is there a difference between Mild Winter (Peppermint) and FA Peppermint? I cant seem to find FA Mild Winter. Thanks.


Same thing, no difference!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro

i just wanna say thanks to @Andre . ive done his clone ( or variations )of bowden and i must say is divine. i let it steep for 1 month and imo is a perfect combination between menthol and chocolate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> i just wanna say thanks to @Andre . ive done his clone ( or variations )of bowden and i must say is divine. i let it steep for 1 month and imo is a perfect combination between menthol and chocolate


Thank you @andro, glad you are enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Mine is at two weeks now @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

Patrick said:


> View attachment 65805
> 
> Beechies Musk
> 
> 7% Fruit Circles (TPA)
> 1% Koolada 10% (TPA)
> 1% Menthol (TPA)
> 4% Musk Candy (TPA)
> 
> Flavor total: 13%
> My sister and sister-in-law's ADV. Growing up in the 70s they used to hive off to the back of their respective properties to go and smoke without getting caught. For some reason they thought that Beechies musk would camouflage the reek of tobacco. Them crazy 70s.
> 
> No lemon cream (that's you Fruit Circles) comes off the vape, it's used only to tame the childlike candy-ness of the musk. And the menthol/koolada give the menthol tang of the gum. Not my kind of thing, but it got them both off stinkies. I have a theory that the flavour of the musk triggered a nostalgia that made the transition easier.


I made some of this earlier tonight and it's a winner for me, love me some musk beechies mmmmmmm. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Glad you like it @Taytay . It does have the benefit of almost being a SNV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

Patrick said:


> Glad you like it @Taytay . It does have the benefit of almost being a SNV.


I thought it would need a good long steep but actually really happy with it immediately - I always test a bit immediately and ended up finishing a whole tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Yep, I originally made it for my sister-in-law and 2 years later it's still her ADV.

Well that and this one which is a straight up blast of cold, made extra frigid by the presence of Polar Blast which really is colder than Koolada. Do not, under any drunken circumstances, drip this. Or as Leonard Cohen points out in "One of us can't be wrong":

An Eskimo showed me a movie 
he'd recently taken of you: 
the poor man could hardly stop shivering, 
his lips and his fingers were blue. 
I suppose that he froze when the wind took your clothes 
and I guess he just never got warm.​Here's Fisherman's Friend
Fisherman's Friend : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/351070/Fisherman's Friend

1% Koolada 10% (TPA) 
1% Menthol (TPA) 
2.5% Mild Winter (Peppermint) (FA) 
1% Polar Blast (FA) 
2% Smooth (TPA) 
1.8% Spearmint (Natural) (FW) 

Flavor total: 9.3%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taytay

Patrick said:


> Yep, I originally made it for my sister-in-law and 2 years later it's still her ADV.
> 
> Well that and this one which is a straight up blast of cold, made extra frigid by the presence of Polar Blast which really is colder than Koolada. Do not, under any drunken circumstances, drip this. Or as Leonard Cohen points out in "One of us can't be wrong":
> 
> An Eskimo showed me a movie
> he'd recently taken of you:
> the poor man could hardly stop shivering,
> his lips and his fingers were blue.
> I suppose that he froze when the wind took your clothes
> and I guess he just never got warm.​Here's Fisherman's Friend
> Fisherman's Friend : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/351070/Fisherman's Friend
> 
> 1% Koolada 10% (TPA)
> 1% Menthol (TPA)
> 2.5% Mild Winter (Peppermint) (FA)
> 1% Polar Blast (FA)
> 2% Smooth (TPA)
> 1.8% Spearmint (Natural) (FW)
> 
> Flavor total: 9.3%


WHOA! That's too much menthol for me, that will make your boogers freeze over!
I forgot to mention that when I made the Musk Beechies I swopped out the Menthol for Polar Blast, so I don't really really know how the original tastes - but I can't be far off since everything else is the same and I really like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Patrick said:


> Yep, I originally made it for my sister-in-law and 2 years later it's still her ADV.
> 
> Well that and this one which is a straight up blast of cold, made extra frigid by the presence of Polar Blast which really is colder than Koolada. Do not, under any drunken circumstances, drip this. Or as Leonard Cohen points out in "One of us can't be wrong":
> 
> An Eskimo showed me a movie
> he'd recently taken of you:
> the poor man could hardly stop shivering,
> his lips and his fingers were blue.
> I suppose that he froze when the wind took your clothes
> and I guess he just never got warm.​Here's Fisherman's Friend
> Fisherman's Friend : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/351070/Fisherman's Friend
> 
> 1% Koolada 10% (TPA)
> 1% Menthol (TPA)
> 2.5% Mild Winter (Peppermint) (FA)
> 1% Polar Blast (FA)
> 2% Smooth (TPA)
> 1.8% Spearmint (Natural) (FW)
> 
> Flavor total: 9.3%



I'm on the 'chilled' train at the moment but this is a bit too ambitious for me... I drip, so I'll use that as an excuse!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> @MiNeM also another clean, candy mint recipe is HIC's Halo Kringle clone
> 
> And it's simple:
> 
> Make it a 40PG/60VG
> 
> FW (flavour west) Candy Cane 10%
> And 2 drops TFA Koolada per 10mls.



There has been an exciting update on this recipe, and it's a winner! 

It takes the original 'clone' to the next level and worth every drop...

It is delicious and tastes like a pimped up Endearmint! I found that the original lacked a little something (although good) and these tweaks improves it nicely. I found the recipe on another forum and made the 2nd version with a small adaptation based on other's comments.

*Perfect Kringle's Curse Clone*
FW Candy Cane 12%
CAP Peppermint 2%
Koolada 1%
TFA Marshmallow 2%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebelial

Rude Rudi said:


> There has been an exciting update on this recipe, and it's a winner!
> 
> It takes the original 'clone' to the next level and worth every drop...
> 
> It is delicious and tastes like a pimped up Endearmint! I found that the original lacked a little something (although good) and these tweaks improves it nicely. I found the recipe on another forum and made the 2nd version with a small adaptation based on other's comments.
> 
> *Perfect Kringle's Curse Clone*
> FW Candy Cane 12%
> CAP Peppermint 2%
> Koolada 1%
> TFA Marshmallow 2%



THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! but i like to tweak things lol
I used:
FW Candy Cane 10%
CAP Peppermint 1%
TFA Creme de menthe 1%
Koolada 0.75%
TFA Marshmallow 2.5%

@Rude Rudi thanks for sharing this. I made a screenshot of this at work scared I wont get it again and mixed it as soon as I got home A++++

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Zebelial said:


> THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! but i like to tweak things lol
> I used:
> FW Candy Cane 10%
> CAP Peppermint 1%
> TFA Creme de menthe 1%
> Koolada 0.75%
> TFA Marshmallow 2.5%
> 
> @Rude Rudi thanks for sharing this. I made a screenshot of this at work scared I wont get it again and mixed it as soon as I got home A++++



Nice one! That's the beauty of DIY...

Enjoy!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Thank you @rogue zombie, glad you like it. We discussed it in another thread. Shall post it here shortly. Here you go:
> *Andre's Mate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate has been an ADV for me for a very long time. When I started DIYing, one of my goals was to create an interpretation worthy of the real thing. I tried every clone recipe out there I could find - none came even close. More than 6 months and 20 versions later, the one below ticks all the boxes for me - a really simple recipe compared to some of the others tried. A thank you to @Patrick for getting me to lose Acetyl Pyrazine completely and use FA Peppermint and @method1 who first alerted me to INW Milk Chocolate.
> 
> The Peppermint, Menthol and Koolada percentages below are as close to the real juice as one can get imo, but feel free to play around with these to suit your personal taste. I know @rogue zombie uses 1 % Peppermint, 1 % Menthol and adds 1 % Koolada.
> 
> Steep: INW Milk Chocolate starts coming into its own from about 10 days. EDIT: Some members have reported here that anything from 2 weeks to 1 month is optimum.
> 
> *ANDRE'S MATE*
> INW Milk Chocolate 2.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
> FA Peppermint 1.75 % (anything from 1.5 to 2.0 % will work, depending on your taste)
> TFA Menthol 0.5 % (increase or decrease to suit your taste)
> TFA Koolada 0.5 % (increase or decrease to suit your taste)
> 
> Total flavour: 7.75 %
> 
> *EDIT*: Now on ELR: http://tjek.nu/r/8DHB



I just want to put this here.......
As an avid tobacco lover this is going down well with me.
I was not a mint / menthol fan but this changes everything.
I don't know if it is the throat hit that I get from this or that it is just a different profile to what I am used to, but I am enjoying this.
I have never tasted Bowdens Mate so cannot compare but Andre's Mate is doing it for me ATM.

edit - @Silver I might have found the dark side.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> I just want to put this here.......
> As an avid tobacco lover this is going down well with me.
> I was not a mint / menthol fan but this changes everything.
> I don't know if it is the throat hit that I get from this or that it is just a different profile to what I am used to, but I am enjoying this.
> I have never tasted Bowdens Mate so cannot compare but Andre's Mate is doing it for me ATM.
> 
> edit - @Silver I might have found the dark side.......



@GregF - that is great to hear!! Thanks for the feedback.
Andre probably knows Bowdens Mate better than most. I have also vaped several bottles.
I made a note of this recipe and intend doing it one day because I loved Bowdens.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> @GregF - that is great to hear!! Thanks for the feedback.
> Andre probably knows Bowdens Mate better than most. I have also vaped several bottles.
> I made a note of this recipe and intend doing it one day because I loved Bowdens.
> Enjoy


Mine has steeped for 1 month, I pitstopped a Reo Mini, going to give it a try in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Mine has steeped for 1 month, I pitstopped a Reo Mini, going to give it a try in the morning.



Let us know how it goes @Petrus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, this is my story of Bowden's Mate. Thank you Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, this is my story of Bowden's Mate. Thank you Sir.
> View attachment 86983
> View attachment 86984
> View attachment 86982


The pleasure is all mine. I take it you like. Please rate it on ELR here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Speaking of which, I must tel you's...

About a month and a bit ago, I needed Menthol and one or two others to replenish my Andres Mate stock. I ordered. Received it. Didn't smell the concentrates. Made 1 X 30ml bottle of Andres Mate, then a flavour base and bottled 100ml more.

After around 2 and a bit weeks, I crack open the 30ml bottle and it was not at all right. I tasted and tasted more...

Turns out the TFA bottle of Menthol I had bought was not Menthol. Flavour base and 130mls down the drain.
I couldn't figure out what it was, but it was far from Menthol.

Then I got some more Menthol from Mike and my new Andres Mate stock is reaching 2 weeks now.

Smell your concentrates folks!

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## William Vermaak

So I'm stuck with the flu and decided I need something a bit menthol. This is a very easy one and works for me at the moment. It's a shake and vape. No idea how it will steep.

5% FA Cherry
1% FA Arctic Winter Menthol
1% INW Eucalyptus Mint

I've mixed it in a 70/30 VG/PG with 6 mg/ml Nicotine.

Really good for opening the sinuses and it helps for the sore throat. I'm sure if you are a hard core menthol person you can up the percentages a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> Speaking of which, I must tel you's...
> 
> About a month and a bit ago, I needed Menthol and one or two others to replenish my Andres Mate stock. I ordered. Received it. Didn't smell the concentrates. Made 1 X 30ml bottle of Andres Mate, then a flavour base and bottled 100ml more.
> 
> After around 2 and a bit weeks, I crack open the 30ml bottle and it was not at all right. I tasted and tasted more...
> 
> Turns out the TFA bottle of Menthol I had bought was not Menthol. Flavour base and 130mls down the drain.
> I couldn't figure out what it was, but it was far from Menthol.
> 
> Then I got some more Menthol from Mike and my new Andres Mate stock is reaching 2 weeks now.
> 
> Smell your concentrates folks!



This is interesting @rogue zombie - do you think the defective menthol was just decanted wrong or was it menthol but not up to the right quality? Quite disturbing. Thanks for alerting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> This is interesting @rogue zombie - do you think the defective menthol was just decanted wrong or was it menthol but not up to the right quality? Quite disturbing. Thanks for alerting.



Wasn't Menthol at all. I think it was decanted wrong. I even dripped some on its own with PG to make sure I wasn't imagining it.

I'm sure it was an honest mistake. It's never happened before in the hundreds of concentrates that I've bought. But anyone can make a mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Rude Rudi said:


> There has been an exciting update on this recipe, and it's a winner!
> 
> It takes the original 'clone' to the next level and worth every drop...
> 
> It is delicious and tastes like a pimped up Endearmint! I found that the original lacked a little something (although good) and these tweaks improves it nicely. I found the recipe on another forum and made the 2nd version with a small adaptation based on other's comments.
> 
> *Perfect Kringle's Curse Clone*
> FW Candy Cane 12%
> CAP Peppermint 2%
> Koolada 1%
> TFA Marshmallow 2%



This is an awesome one. Mixed it a week ago and gave it a go today. Absolutely love it. Very refreshing vape. Thanx for sharing @Rude Rudi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I've given this one a good chance, because it's a little crazy... But every day this past week, all day for work, this has been filled up in the Dripbox:
> 
> Vapor Trails discontinued 'Kool Beans'
> 
> Kool Beans!
> 
> 
> 2 drops Caramel Cappuccino (TFA) per 10mls
> 3% Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
> 3% Sweet Cream (TFA)
> 2% Caramel Candy (TFA)
> 3 drops per 10 ml Koolada
> I switched out the Caramel Candy for 1% FA Caramel.
> 
> It's like an iced coffee. It's a little weird, but as a coffee lover, and mint/menthol fan, this is a perfect ADV for me. It doesn't seem to get old, when I'm mindlessly vaping.
> 
> I tried HIC's Halo Twisted Java clone, which is the same profile, and think this is far better.
> 
> If you buy the Cap Caramel Cappuccino, keep it separate from the rest of your concentrates - it's insanely strong.


Was looking at this recipe when I noticed you say TFA Caramel Cappuccino in the recipe, but refer to CAP Caramel Cappuccino in the notes. Which is correct please @rogue zombie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Was looking at this recipe when I noticed you say TFA Caramel Cappuccino in the recipe, but refer to CAP Caramel Cappuccino in the notes. Which is correct please @rogue zombie?


I will check when I'm home. I actually think it's TFA, but will confirm.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Was looking at this recipe when I noticed you say TFA Caramel Cappuccino in the recipe, but refer to CAP Caramel Cappuccino in the notes. Which is correct please @rogue zombie?



It is the TFA Caramel Cappuccino. 

Super strong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> It is the TFA Caramel Cappuccino.
> 
> Super strong!


Thanks @rogue zombie. Please edit your original post in due course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

kyle_redbull said:


> My take on a local juice.
> 
> TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE 7%
> FA LYCHEE 3%
> TFA EM 0.5%
> TFA SWEETNER 1%
> TFA MENTHOL 1%
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Are you still happy with this recipe...? Strawberry seems high?
Anyone make this, any comments?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *White Mate*
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd LAW of DIY: Never waste a good base!
> 
> Searching for a dessert recipe for our Dinner Club (yes, we have a Dinner Club in Koringberg!), I came across a *White Chocolate Mint Truffles* recipe. Immediately thought to myself, "Ah, this looks very similar to the ingredients in my interpretation of Bowden's Mate, except for the White Chocolate". Of course I had to try it. Am very chuffed with the result. My Reo reserved for mint/menthol juices now have 4 juices in rotation: Andre's Mate, Vic's Snake Oil by @rogue zombie, Misty Ice by @NewOobY and this one, which I call White Mate.
> 
> FW White Chocolate:
> A rich and creamy White Chocolate. I initially tastes something spirituous from it, but that disappeared as soon as it got a bit of air. For me the balance between the different groups of ingredients is just perfect, but if you want the White Chocolate to be more pronounced you could go up to 2.0 %. TFA White Chocolate in the same percentage range will probably also work, but from what I have read some get a peppery note from it and a longer steep is required.
> FA Polar Blast:
> TFA Koolada will get the job done too.
> 
> Steep: Mine steeped for 12 days.
> 
> *WHITE MATE*
> FA Peppermint 1.75 %
> FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
> TFA Menthol 0.5 %
> FA Polar Blast 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.75 %



So with INW Milk Chocolate going down the tubes, it seems White Mate will have to be my go to Choc Vanilla Mint.

@Andre, so to confirm, the FW White Choc is a strong concentrate? if I want a proper Choc taste, you reckon 2% is enough?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> So with INW Milk Chocolate going down the tubes, it seems White Mate will have to be my go to Choc Vanilla Mint.
> 
> @Andre, so to confirm, the FW White Choc is a strong concentrate? if I want a proper Choc taste, you reckon 2% is enough?


Well, for me the 1.5 % I use in that recipe is more than strong enough. I get more or less the same chocolate taste that I get with INW Milk Chocolate in the non-white one. You could always add more afterwards if 2.0 % not strong enough for you.
Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Well, for me the 1.5 % I use in that recipe is more than strong enough. I get more or less the same chocolate taste that I get with INW Milk Chocolate in the non-white one. You could always add more afterwards if 2.0 % not strong enough for you.
> Looking forward to your impressions.



Okay, well I'll start at 1.5 then. I don't know if the last bottle of INW Milk Choc was maybe the new formula, but my latest batches of Andres Mate weren't as chocolate'y. Still very nice though!

And in the past, with choc juices, I often lost the taste of the actual choc. So I wasn't sure if it was just me.

Thank you, I look forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> *White Mate*
> 
> 
> The 2nd LAW of DIY: Never waste a good base!
> 
> Searching for a dessert recipe for our Dinner Club (yes, we have a Dinner Club in Koringberg!), I came across a *White Chocolate Mint Truffles* recipe. Immediately thought to myself, "Ah, this looks very similar to the ingredients in my interpretation of Bowden's Mate, except for the White Chocolate". Of course I had to try it. Am very chuffed with the result. My Reo reserved for mint/menthol juices now have 4 juices in rotation: Andre's Mate, Vic's Snake Oil by @rogue zombie, Misty Ice by @NewOobY and this one, which I call White Mate.
> 
> FW White Chocolate:
> A rich and creamy White Chocolate. I initially tastes something spirituous from it, but that disappeared as soon as it got a bit of air. For me the balance between the different groups of ingredients is just perfect, but if you want the White Chocolate to be more pronounced you could go up to 2.0 %. TFA White Chocolate in the same percentage range will probably also work, but from what I have read some get a peppery note from it and a longer steep is required.
> FA Polar Blast:
> TFA Koolada will get the job done too.
> 
> Steep: Mine steeped for 12 days.
> 
> *WHITE MATE*
> FA Peppermint 1.75 %
> FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %
> TFA Menthol 0.5 %
> FA Polar Blast 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.75 %



OK @Andre I did make this with CLY White Chocolate as it is the only white chocolate I have, and just like your Andre's Mate I am enjoying this too. I now have two juices for my mint/menthol Reo. Not something I can vape all day but every now and again it hits the spot.
So far the only two juices I have that are not tobacco.....what have you done to me.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

Hi @Andre @Greyz @GregF @Rude Rudi @KZOR @Rob Fisher @Silver @RichJB - my friend uses the following eLiquid in a Twisp setup - the ClearO 2







at 18mg - regularly purchased from a tobacconist - and says the product comes in 0 - 6 - 9 - 18mg. I could not identify the VG/PG mix - and shaking the bottle - the eLiquid seemed a little thinner than a 70/30 - 60/40 mix.

He confirms he used to smoke Marlboro Red and is looking for a suitable replacement for the above. He can only get 10ml Bottles now.

He confirms that this eLiquid comes from Italy directly.

He is really considering obtaining eLiquid from a local supplier - I don't touch nicotine so I have no way of trying to help my Friend.

Please - is there any way something can be formulated to help ???

Thank You all so much and looking forward to your comments.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Hi @Andre @Greyz @GregF @Rude Rudi @KZOR @Rob Fisher @Silver @RichJB - my friend uses the following eLiquid in a Twisp setup - the ClearO 2
> 
> View attachment 97349
> 
> 
> View attachment 97350
> 
> 
> at 18mg - regularly purchased from a tobacconist - and says the product comes in 0 - 6 - 9 - 18mg. I could not identify the VG/PG mix - and shaking the bottle - the eLiquid seemed a little thinner than a 70/30 - 60/40 mix.
> 
> He confirms he used to smoke Marlboro Red and is looking for a suitable replacement for the above. He can only get 10ml Bottles now.
> 
> He confirms that this eLiquid comes from Italy directly.
> 
> He is really considering obtaining eLiquid from a local supplier - I don't touch nicotine so I have no way of trying to help my Friend.
> 
> Please - is there any way something can be formulated to help ???
> 
> Thank You all so much and looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Best Regards


He can get Liqua Menthol in 18 mg from Vapour Mountain at R130 for 30 ml here. Vapour Mountain has their own menthol (same price) too - in a whole range of nic strengths, including 18 mg. On checkout in the notes he can just tell @Oupa to mix it 50/50, which is probably best for his device.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Max - i agree with what @Andre said

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

100% @Andre - that's frikken Awesome. 

Will be making contact with @Oupa as soon as I have informed my friend about this - Thank You so so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

So here is a Berry Menthol mix I made for my GF and she loooves this stuff, its been her ADV for a few months now.

1% INW Raspberry
1% FA Bilberry
3% CAP Harvest Berry
1% INW Cactus
0.5% Ethyl Maltol
2% FW Extreme Ice

Give it a go if you are keen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

PsyCLown said:


> So here is a Berry Menthol mix I made for my GF and she loooves this stuff, its been her ADV for a few months now.
> 
> 1% INW Raspberry
> 1% FA Bilberry
> 3% CAP Harvest Berry
> 1% INW Cactus
> 0.5% Ethyl Maltol
> 2% Extreme Ice
> 
> Give it a go if you are keen.


Looks interesting - what's Harvest Berry's flavour profile?


----------



## Andre

PsyCLown said:


> So here is a Berry Menthol mix I made for my GF and she loooves this stuff, its been her ADV for a few months now.
> 
> 1% INW Raspberry
> 1% FA Bilberry
> 3% CAP Harvest Berry
> 1% INW Cactus
> 0.5% Ethyl Maltol
> 2% Extreme Ice
> 
> Give it a go if you are keen.


I like the look of that, thank you for sharing. 

Presume the Extreme Ice is FW? If so, please edit your post accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Andre said:


> I like the look of that, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Presume the Extreme Ice is FW? If so, please edit your post accordingly.


Indeed it is, I have updated the post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stroes

STRAWBERRY MINT.

I got the base idea for the recipe from Reddit, and then tweaked a bit till i got it about right. I have made a couple of batches of these and must say it comes out really good.

Nic Strength 3mg
Batch Size 30ml

VG Ratio 70% - 21ml - 26.46g
PG Ratio 3.89% - 1.17ml - 1.21g
Nicotine - 8.33% - 2.5ml - 2.59g

CAP Sweet Strawberry - 8.35% - 2.51ml - 2.59g
TFA Banana Cream - 4.18% - 1.25ml - 1.3g
TFA French Vanilla - 2.50% - 0.75ml - 0.78g
TFA Koolada - 1.75% - 0.53ml - 0.54g
CAP Menthol - 1.00% - 0.30ml - 0.31g

This recipe brings just enough strawberry for that sweet taste, the banana cream and french vanilla gives it a smooth feel and the koolada that cold exhale.

Steep for about 4 days for best effect, this is my current go to flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial

Hi Guys and Girls. I just have quick question. Anybody ever worked with INW fresh mint shisha, INW peppermint shisha and CAP cool mint? Want to get some but will it be worth it? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Zebelial said:


> Hi Guys and Girls. I just have quick question. Anybody ever worked with INW fresh mint shisha, INW peppermint shisha and CAP cool mint? Want to get some but will it be worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



@Zebelial i use cap cool mint and I love it especially in tobacco's... Doesn't destroy other flavours..Not much menthol but good cold mint flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zebelial said:


> Hi Guys and Girls. I just have quick question. Anybody ever worked with INW fresh mint shisha, INW peppermint shisha and CAP cool mint? Want to get some but will it be worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


INW is known for good mint concentrates. I have not used or have the 2 you mention, unfortunately. Love their Eucalyptus & Mint.

CAP Cool Mint I use to good effect in this recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

Awesome thanks guys. I will see if I can get all three and give some feedback regarding the INW concentrates

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Poor Man's Brew (Iced Hot Toddy)*



I have been vaping this for the past couple of weeks. Loving it, not for the medicinal underpinnings, but for being highly refreshing.

Found it here, nominated for best recipe 2016 on reddit. Could not find the original, but the nominator describes it perfectly:

_"The recipe itself is a great green tea recipe, just the right amount of honey stirred in and citrus hints. highly refreshing and gives the same buzz as a breath of fresh air on a cold morning! Absolutely love it!"._

*Poor Man's Brew (Iced Hot Toddy)*
FA Lemon Cicily 4.0 %
TFA Honeysuckle 4.0 %
TFA Green Tea 3.5 %
INW Eucalyptus & Mint 1.5 %
FA Lime Tahiti cold pressed 1.0 %
INW Cactus 0.5 %
FA Aurora 0.5 %

Total flavour: 15 %

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718

Should I or should I not...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Vino1718 said:


> Should I or should I not...


?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Petrus said:


> ?????



Post my new ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Vino1718 said:


> Post my new ADV


That would be great. Sharing is caring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Vino1718 said:


> Post my new ADV


If you think many will enjoy it then go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718

KZOR said:


> If you think many will enjoy it then go for it.



Wth. Here it goes. Oh dont expect any notes tho. If that puts you off, dont mix it. I'll say one thing tho. Nothing can be subbed.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1735630/XTC+%28Final%29

Leave some feedback on ELR if you will.

Edit: retracted (Over 400 views, no feedback)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paraddicted

Rude Rudi said:


> Are you still happy with this recipe...? Strawberry seems high?
> Anyone make this, any comments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Really enjoy this recipe always have a bottle ready to go. The strawberry seems high but I leave to steep for two weeks, I find it tastes best around there, the strawberry isn't over powering. Really a nice juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP

Vino1718 said:


> Wth. Here it goes. Oh dont expect any notes tho. If that puts you off, dont mix it. I'll say one thing tho. Nothing can be subbed.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1735630/XTC
> 
> Leave some feedback on ELR if you will.
> 
> Quick note: If you want more Litchi upfront, up Litchi @ 8-9% and drop berrymix to bout 5%. Thats actually my v9 recipe.


This stuff is AAA great. Fantastic mix!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Vino1718 said:


> Wth. Here it goes. Oh dont expect any notes tho. If that puts you off, dont mix it. I'll say one thing tho. Nothing can be subbed.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1735630/XTC
> 
> Leave some feedback on ELR if you will.
> 
> Quick note: If you want more Litchi upfront, up Litchi @ 8-9% and drop berrymix to bout 5%. Thats actually my v9 recipe.



Gonna be some very happy people around after mixing this, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KrayFish404

Rude Rudi said:


> Are you still happy with this recipe...? Strawberry seems high?
> Anyone make this, any comments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried this recipe from @kyle_redbull last night, smells good so far but I am a long way from having it steeped properly, especially as mine came out at 13/87, as I have to keep my PG low as possible. I did add 1.5% distilled water to at least make it somewhat liquidy. 

My question to @kyle_redbull - why EM as well as sweetener? I am no pro, to me I always thought they'd be the same thing. I have EM in crystals and never bothered to mix them up because I have normal TFA Sweetener.

I'm hoping the strawberry settles, right now the lichee is most prominent on the nose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhillipF

I found this recipe on a thread somewhere and decided to try it. It very closely resembles a mild "Halls Cherry". Think its due to the black cherry. In my opinion, using normal Cherry would make the cherry pop more and a few extra drops of Menthol would bring it up to Halls standard. Adding a flavor like Milk&Honey would give it more of a boiled sweet taste. Bit as its given here I find it a pleasant vape. Feel free to experiment!

TFA Peppermint II - 3%
Koolada - 2%
TFA Black Cherry - 7%
TFA Sweetner - 1%
TFA Menthol - 2%

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robvd

Vino1718 said:


> Wth. Here it goes. Oh dont expect any notes tho. If that puts you off, dont mix it. I'll say one thing tho. Nothing can be subbed.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1735630/XTC+%28Final%29
> 
> Leave some feedback on ELR if you will.
> 
> Edit: retracted (Over 400 views, no feedback)



Just wanted to leave a comment but I see you marked it as private again.

Luckily I saved my own version if it! It's the best ADV I have ever had, thank you so much, appreciated.

I just replaced WS-23 with koolada as I dont like the sensation of WS-23.

Cheers man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

DanielSLP said:


> This stuff is AAA great. Fantastic mix!



For some reason my link isn't opening. Can you post the recipe please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd

Paul33 said:


> For some reason my link isn't opening. Can you post the recipe please?



The link he posted has been made private.

You can have a look at my version of it:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1844441/Litchi+Bomb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

robvd said:


> Just wanted to leave a comment but I see you marked it as private again.
> 
> Luckily I saved my own version if it! It's the best ADV I have ever had, thank you so much, appreciated.
> 
> I just replaced WS-23 with koolada as I dont like the sensation of WS-23.
> 
> Cheers man



Np. Its still not the same if you havent made mine with the exact ingredients. You can drop the ws-23 to as low as 0.5% and up menthol to 1% or more depending on how strong you like menthol. Reason why I didnt/dont use koolada is because it tends to mute fruit flavours overtime.

Thanks for the feedback.



Paul33 said:


> For some reason my link isn't opening. Can you post the recipe please?



Try now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

PhillipF said:


> I found this recipe on a thread somewhere and decided to try it. It very closely resembles a mild "Halls Cherry". Think its due to the black cherry. In my opinion, using normal Cherry would make the cherry pop more and a few extra drops of Menthol would bring it up to Halls standard. Adding a flavor like Milk&Honey would give it more of a boiled sweet taste. Bit as its given here I find it a pleasant vape. Feel free to experiment!
> 
> TFA Peppermint II - 3%
> Koolada - 2%
> TFA Black Cherry - 7%
> TFA Sweetner - 1%
> TFA Menthol - 2%
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Hi @PhilipF - which cherry concentrate would you recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Vino1718 said:


> Np. Its still not the same if you havent made mine with the exact ingredients. You can drop the ws-23 to as low as 0.5% and up menthol to 1% or more depending on how strong you like menthol. Reason why I didnt/dont use koolada is because it tends to mute fruit flavours overtime.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Try now.



Thanking you kindly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhillipF

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @PhilipF - which cherry concentrate would you recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have only used TFA Black Cherry so far so I can't comment on the others, but the black cherry gives it a more "smokey" taste and mellows out the menthol.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

@robvd @Paul33 

@Max Would you be so kind to review my XTC if you're interested? Seems you like tobacco's. I'll maybe share my other recipes of which one is a tobacco called Van Cardinal. 

Could you guys kindly leave a comment/review on ELR please. This goes for the other members as well. I know a lot of you dont have these concentrates, but I can assure you its worth getting them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Vino1718 said:


> @robvd @Paul33
> 
> @Max Would you be so kind to review my XTC if you're interested? Seems you like tobacco's. I'll maybe share my other recipes of which one is a tobacco called Van Cardinal.
> 
> Could you guys kindly leave a comment/review on ELR please. This goes for the other members as well. I know a lot of you dont have these concentrates, but I can assure you its worth getting them.



Just had a look and a comment kind sir. 

I'm looking for a good tabacco to go along with my Ry4 concoction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Vino1718 - not a problem - please confirm the link to your recipe. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

Max said:


> Hi @Vino1718 - not a problem - please confirm the link to your recipe.
> 
> Best Regards


http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1735630/XTC+(Final)

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

We need Fisherman's Friend to be posted here @Patrick. Personally, I am not a fan of spearmint and would like to use another mint in its place? @DoubleD loves it as is. See @rogue zombie is a fan too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> We need Fisherman's Friend to be posted here @Patrick. Personally, I am not a fan of spearmint and would like to use another mint in its place? @DoubleD loves it as is. See @rogue zombie is a fan too.



I'm sure Peppermint in place of Spearmint wouldn't do any harm? I would think

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick

rogue zombie said:


> I'm sure Peppermint in place of Spearmint wouldn't do any harm? I would think



Yup, peppermint would be fine. 

Fisherman's Friend was one of the first mixes that I mixed for a friend who had just gone off menthol cigarettes. I think the original mix (2 year's ago) was about 18%, but that has been dialed back. I was going for bold and cold. The last mix I did, I used nicotine salts and she far prefers it to the original. She still uses a basic Twisp.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> We need Fisherman's Friend to be posted here @Patrick. Personally, I am not a fan of spearmint and would like to use another mint in its place? @DoubleD loves it as is. See @rogue zombie is a fan too.



I used to buy the Fishermans Friend sucking sweets all the time - when i smoked
I found that they did a good job of removing the taste of the cigarettes after you had smoked
And i quite liked the icy cold inhale while having a fishermans friend in the mouth
Always had a packet in my car. For years and years.

Since stopping smoking i havent bought it again

Maybe thats also why i like my icy cold vapes

A great Fishermans Friend vape would be awesome!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> We need Fisherman's Friend to be posted here @Patrick. Personally, I am not a fan of spearmint and would like to use another mint in its place? @DoubleD loves it as is. See @rogue zombie is a fan too.



Yes please @Patrick , I thoroughly enjoyed Fisherman's Friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PhillipF

DoubleD said:


> Yes please @Patrick , I thoroughly enjoyed Fisherman's Friend


Found two recipes online:









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Question regarding the use of Menthol and actually concentrate ratios in general. The answer may be obvious but I have learned to take nothing in DIY for granted.

Busy working on a recipe to be posted here sometime soon I hope. While tweaking I ended up reducing the flavor concentrates by about 1.5%. Menthol remained at 0.5% however but this version seems to give much more menthol punch than before the reduction. Came down from 18.75% to 17.25% overall flavor. also left out 0.25% Super Sweet so actually came down 1.75% overall.

Did I err on when adding the Menthol or is this the result of the Menthol making up a larger portion of the overall flavor concentrate. If so, does this then also extrapolate to the impact of the other concentrates? 

TIA

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I haven't posted in awhile because I've been on my own mission with original crap... and busy with life in general.

But this is proper, and tasty. Totally adapted from Gordona Vapes Slim Mints, I switched the Choc out and uped the cookie, to what tastes like a yummy *Peppermint Choc Cookie*:

FA Cookie 1%
TFA Fudge Brownie 3%
JF Milk Choc 1%
TFA Mint Candy 2.5%

I mix at 70VG. 10 day steep. Yum yum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

*Icee Lychee*
A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more...

FA Lychee provides the smooth, realistic, fresh lychee flavor supported by a touch of sweetness in the form of Cap Sweet Lychee. 
FA Cream lends a bit of body and enhances the mouthfeel, which allow the lycheee to show its full potential.
WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
Sub WS23 with Koolada if needed.

Good on the shake, 3 day steep for the floral notes to subside and meld with the cream.

Icee Lychee
1% FA Cream Fresh 
3% FA Lychee 
1% CAP Sweet Lychee 
0.5% WS-23

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## veecee

Rude Rudi said:


> *Icee Lychee*
> A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more...
> 
> FA Lychee provides the smooth, realistic, fresh lychee flavor supported by a touch of sweetness in the form of Cap Sweet Lychee.
> FA Cream lends a bit of body and enhances the mouthfeel, which allow the lycheee to show its full potential.
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada if needed.
> 
> Good on the shake, 3 day steep for the floral notes to subside and meld with the cream.
> 
> Icee Lychee
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> 
> View attachment 115343


Sounds delicious. Must buy myself some more flavours, and a scale. And some bottles... and, and, and 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> *Icee Lychee*
> A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more...
> 
> FA Lychee provides the smooth, realistic, fresh lychee flavor supported by a touch of sweetness in the form of Cap Sweet Lychee.
> FA Cream lends a bit of body and enhances the mouthfeel, which allow the lycheee to show its full potential.
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada if needed.
> 
> Good on the shake, 3 day steep for the floral notes to subside and meld with the cream.
> 
> Icee Lychee
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> 
> View attachment 115343



This sounds great @Rude Rudi !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

veecee said:


> Sounds delicious. Must buy myself some more flavours, and a scale. And some bottles... and, and, and
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the hole, all of us wish you well, bigger shovels are availble on request from the experienced guys. Back actors and Catterpillars are for your own account though, but you get deeper a lot faster. Mine is late today, must be traffic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> This sounds great @Rude Rudi !


Just up my alley...

Or down my street...

Or in my wheelhouse...

Whatever. Sounds fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> *Icee Lychee*
> A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more...
> 
> FA Lychee provides the smooth, realistic, fresh lychee flavor supported by a touch of sweetness in the form of Cap Sweet Lychee.
> FA Cream lends a bit of body and enhances the mouthfeel, which allow the lycheee to show its full potential.
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada if needed.
> 
> Good on the shake, 3 day steep for the floral notes to subside and meld with the cream.
> 
> Icee Lychee
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> 
> View attachment 115343


@Rude Rudi just placed an order to mix this over the weekend. Sounds too good not to try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Paul33 said:


> @Rude Rudi just placed an order to mix this over the weekend. Sounds too good not to try


Nice one! This is such a simple and tasty recipe...let me know how you find it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I never thought I would like a choc mint vape until I had some. Now I'm hunting for a recipe. Any suggestions? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I never thought I would like a choc mint vape until I had some. Now I'm hunting for a recipe. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



This one is the original and best, by far: Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream (REVISED)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rude Rudi said:


> This one is the original and best, by far: Cuprian: Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream (REVISED)



Thanks @Rude Rudi - I'll get the ingredients in 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one! This is such a simple and tasty recipe...let me know how you find it!





Right. Let’s do this. @Rude Rudi i need a new icy ADV. Holding thumbs this is the one!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one! This is such a simple and tasty recipe...let me know how you find it!





Smells SOOOOOO good!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 115767
> 
> Smells SOOOOOO good!!!


Sounds delicious. Send us a bottle  lol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

veecee said:


> Sounds delicious. Send us a bottle  lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


If you in Durbs come grab some!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Rude Rudi said:


> *Icee Lychee*
> A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more...
> 
> FA Lychee provides the smooth, realistic, fresh lychee flavor supported by a touch of sweetness in the form of Cap Sweet Lychee.
> FA Cream lends a bit of body and enhances the mouthfeel, which allow the lycheee to show its full potential.
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada if needed.
> 
> Good on the shake, 3 day steep for the floral notes to subside and meld with the cream.
> 
> Icee Lychee
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> 
> View attachment 115343


What concentrate is WS-23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Petrus said:


> What concentrate is WS-23


https://blckvapour.co.za/products/black-ice-concentrate-bv

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

PsyCLown said:


> So here is a Berry Menthol mix I made for my GF and she loooves this stuff, its been her ADV for a few months now.
> 
> 1% INW Raspberry
> 1% FA Bilberry
> 3% CAP Harvest Berry
> 1% INW Cactus
> 0.5% Ethyl Maltol
> 2% FW Extreme Ice
> 
> Give it a go if you are keen.



@PsyCLown I have to commend you on this one, mixed a batch last night and it's one of the best menthol vapes I've had in years

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

JB1987 said:


> @PsyCLown I have to commend you on this one, mixed a batch last night and it's one of the best menthol vapes I've had in years


How icy is it @JB1987?

I like it icy icy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Paul33 said:


> How icy is it @JB1987?
> 
> I like it icy icy.



I used 1% WS-23 instead of the Extreme Ice (same thing? Not sure), it's a fresh icy coolness on the exhale. The berries are well balanced, fresh and not candy type flavour, I think it's the Harvest Berry that contributes to this. It makes me think of vaping the frozen mixed berries that you buy from Woolies. I'm sure you can push the WS-23 to 1.5% if you want it really icy icy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

JB1987 said:


> I used 1% WS-23 instead of the Extreme Ice (same thing? Not sure), it's a fresh icy coolness on the exhale. The berries are well balanced, fresh and not candy type flavour, I think it's the Harvest Berry that contributes to this. It makes me think of vaping the frozen mixed berries that you buy from Woolies. I'm sure you can push the WS-23 to 1.5% if you want it really icy icy.


Sounds like this was made for me. Done deal. I’m in. 

Thanks for the feedback!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> If you in Durbs come grab some!!


So how was it? I'm quite keen on mixing my own litchi/kiwi/ice combo juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Paul33 said:


> Sounds like this was made for me. Done deal. I’m in.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!!



It's a pleasure. I had 2 people at the office taste it in the Billet Box and they're really impressed as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> So how was it? I'm quite keen on mixing my own litchi/kiwi/ice combo juice?


It was tasty I won’t lie. Not quite my profile to make all the time but my mate who stole my bottle luuurrrvvveess it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

JB1987 said:


> @PsyCLown I have to commend you on this one, mixed a batch last night and it's one of the best menthol vapes I've had in years


Thanks, glad you enjoying it. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

JB1987 said:


> @PsyCLown I have to commend you on this one, mixed a batch last night and it's one of the best menthol vapes I've had in years



Which INW raspberry did you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 119483
> 
> 
> 
> Which INW raspberry did you use?


I think I got mine from Flavour Mill and theirs was just INW Raspberry.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

PsyCLown said:


> I think I got mine from Flavour Mill and theirs was just INW Raspberry.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I’ll guess I’ll start at the top first and work my way down. 

Much obliged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 119483
> 
> 
> 
> Which INW raspberry did you use?



I think I used the Malina one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, @Paul33, if the recipe does not specify, it normally is the Malina one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> Yip, @Paul33, if the recipe does not specify, it normally is the Malina one.


I must be psychic then cause that’s what I added to my cart  

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gorvian

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I never thought I would like a choc mint vape until I had some. Now I'm hunting for a recipe. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



This is a really amazing recipe ..taste so authentic like Choc Chip Mint Ice cream ...even the creamy thick mouth feel.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13229#cuprian_mint_chocolate_chip_ice_cream_revised_by_enyawreklaw

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Gorvian said:


> This is a really amazing recipe ..taste so authentic like Choc Chip Mint Ice cream ...even the creamy thick mouth feel.
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/13229#cuprian_mint_chocolate_chip_ice_cream_revised_by_enyawreklaw



Damn - too late to order more concentrates 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys. I need to order some concentrates today. What fruity menthol mix would you recommend, not something with berry's please. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I need to order some concentrates today. What fruity menthol mix would you recommend, not something with berry's please. Thanks.


I quite like this one, @Petrus. Icy cold, maybe start with 0.5 % on the WS-23 (30%).

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> I quite like this one, @Petrus. Icy cold, maybe start with 0.5 % on the WS-23 (30%).
> 
> View attachment 119697


@Andre, just to clarify WS-23 is that Black ice? I see the one available is 20 percent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, just to clarify WS-23 is that Black ice? I see the one available is 20 percent


No, it is not the Black Ice. It is the one from Valley Vapour, which is a bit more concentrated. You can just add the Black Ice at a higher percentage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I need to order some concentrates today. What fruity menthol mix would you recommend, not something with berry's please. Thanks.


I've made this one a few times, shake and vape even at 80/20, but is just gets better all the time.

Here it is, some of the stuff they used wasn't available to me last time I mixed:


10% Menthol (TPA) 4.00
Dragonfruit (TPA) 2.50
Koolada 10% (TPA) 0.50
Pineapple (TPA) 5.50
Sweetener (Sucralose/Maltol) (TPA) 2.50

However cut down on the sweetener, that there is super sweet. I/m not liking the Koolada either, so replace that with maybe Black Ice and Arctic Winter perhaps.


EDIT: Apologies guys, I had the link open and never added it to this post, the above recipe comes from here:

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/fcukin-flava-freezy-pineapple/

The Cyberfesh they use is a spelling mistake, it is Cyberfresh, it is a type of menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

KrayFish404 said:


> I've made this one a few times, shake and vape even at 80/20, but is just gets better all the time.
> 
> Here it is, some of the stuff they used wasn't available to me last time I mixed:
> 
> 
> 10% Menthol (TPA) 4.00
> Dragonfruit (TPA) 2.50
> Koolada 10% (TPA) 0.50
> Pineapple (TPA) 5.50
> Sweetener (Sucralose/Maltol) (TPA) 2.50
> 
> However cut down on the sweetener, that there is super sweet. I/m not liking the Koolada either, so replace that and the menthol Black Ice and Arctic Winter perhaps.


@KrayFish404, thanks. I will definitely give it a go. For the first time I have all the concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> I quite like this one, @Petrus. Icy cold, maybe start with 0.5 % on the WS-23 (30%).
> 
> View attachment 119697


@Andre ,thanks for sharing . I mixed this, named it Andre's Fruity Menthol, and it is just brilliant. I did one mistake however , when I ordered the concentrates I ordered TFA Watermelon Candy Flavour instead, but it came out so good. 50Pg/50Vg 12 mg nic 0.3ohm dual coils . The device.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## PhillipF

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I need to order some concentrates today. What fruity menthol mix would you recommend, not something with berry's please. Thanks.


Have a look at Molin Berry's "The Chill". Watermelon with a very nice, cool aftertaste. There is a Cider apple as well but the coolness is a bit less than The Chill. 

I've only used them as single flavors but the are very nice. Flavour Mill sells them.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Icy mints
Tfa peppermint 2. 3%
Black ice Ws23 (20%) 2.5% this you can tweak to your liking I like it this cold.
Cap super sweet 1%

Ice cold mint imperial. I love this stuff really freezes the throat. The cold just fits with this. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Vino1718 said:


> Wth. Here it goes. Oh dont expect any notes tho. If that puts you off, dont mix it. I'll say one thing tho. Nothing can be subbed.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1735630/XTC+%28Final%29
> 
> Leave some feedback on ELR if you will.
> 
> Edit: retracted (Over 400 views, no feedback)




Just mixed this up , only first tank with no steeping it is real good. Will give more feedback once it’s settled a bit. 

Well done on this one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> Icy mints
> Tfa peppermint 2. 3%
> Black ice Ws23 (20%) 2.5% this you can tweak to your liking I like it this cold.
> Cap super sweet 1%
> 
> Ice cold mint imperial. I love this stuff really freezes the throat. The cold just fits with this. Hope you like it.



Sounds lekker @Friep 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Icee Apple
A refreshing, chilled Apple trinity which makes you come back for even more, and more...!

People have asked me for a follow up to Icee Lychee which I gladly present as an Apple version:

Apple Triad
FA Fuji is the obvious BOSS in this recipe and lays the foundation for this Apple trio but needs a little help to flesh it out:
FA Apple stark gives a mild, realistic apple-juice flavor without being too sweet nor tart and bolsters the Fuji nicely.
Cap Double Apple provides the juicy, sweet and crisp red apple and completes our threesome

I felt the Apple on its own can be a bit linear and it needed a little something to keep the taste buds yearning for more... The obvious choice would be a spot of pear or even quince but they did not quite do the job. I opted for FA Peach White which is a delicate and complex fresh peach with just a tad of tartness to round out the recipe.

The FA Cream provides the necessary body to avoid a "flat" feeling in the mouth, synonymous with many (single) fruit vapes

WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.

Give this one 2 days and she is perfect!

Icee Apple
2% (FA) Apple Fuji 
1% (FA) Apple Stark 
1% (FA) Cream Fresh 
2% (CAP) Double Apple 
1% (FA) Peach White 
0.5% WS-23

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

This sounds fantastic @Rude Rudi 
Thanks!

Love your descriptions of the ingredients

More concentrates needed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Icee Orange
A delicious, chilled, fresh orange: no more, no less...

This is a further adaptation based on my Icee Lycheee base employing a ripe orange to provide a refreshing and 'clean' citrus vape.

INW Shisha Orange is a phenomenal orange... It is a full, juicy, fresh orange with ZERO artificial notes. This is straight up orange juice without the acidic notes or annoyingly sweetness present in most orange concentrates. There is a fabulous zesty back note which emphasizes the authenticity perfectly. Best off all, this baby does not fade - ever!

The cream provides a bit of body and mouthfeel to avoid the 'linearness' often present in simple fruit vapes.

A dash of WS23 provides just the right amount ice to make this one a winner!!

3 days rest and she's ready to go!!!

Icee Orange
2% INW Shisha Orange
0.5% FA Cream Fresh
1% WS-23

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Orange
> A delicious, chilled, fresh orange: no more, no less...
> 
> This is a further adaptation based on my Icee Lycheee base employing a ripe orange to provide a refreshing and 'clean' citrus vape.
> 
> INW Shisha Orange is a phenomenal orange... It is a full, juicy, fresh orange with ZERO artificial notes. This is straight up orange juice without the acidic notes or annoyingly sweetness present in most orange concentrates. There is a fabulous zesty back note which emphasizes the authenticity perfectly. Best off all, this baby does not fade - ever!
> 
> The cream provides a bit of body and mouthfeel to avoid the 'linearness' often present in simple fruit vapes.
> 
> A dash of WS23 provides just the right amount ice to make this one a winner!!
> 
> 3 days rest and she's ready to go!!!
> 
> Icee Orange
> 2% INW Shisha Orange
> 0.5% FA Cream Fresh
> 1% WS-23
> 
> View attachment 126165



Sounds so good @Rude Rudi 
Thanks
LOVE your descriptions of the ingredients
(This has gone onto my "to mix" and "to buy" lists)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Sounds so good @Rude Rudi
> Thanks
> LOVE your descriptions of the ingredients
> (This has gone onto my "to mix" and "to buy" lists)


Agreed @Silver 

Icee Orange has been duly added to the ever expanding “to mix” list

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SinnerG

So my favourite juice since I switched to vaping is GBom's Moondrops on Ice. The ice just hits right on this.
I've started on the DIY route, so here's a challenge: how would you mix up a menthol/ice base to match Moondrops on Ice?
I'm not sure I'm even allowed to ask such questions.

I also like SNLV 18 Ice, but it's a lot softer on the cool portion.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

SinnerG said:


> So my favourite juice since I switched to vaping is GBom's Moondrops on Ice. The ice just hits right on this.
> I've started on the DIY route, so here's a challenge: how would you mix up a menthol/ice base to match Moondrops on Ice?
> I'm not sure I'm even allowed to ask such questions.
> 
> I also like SNLV 18 Ice, but it's a lot softer on the cool portion.


I’ve never tried moondrops on ice so I can’t comment on that but I’ve found the Vapour mountain menthol the best for me so far in the sense it doesn’t kill the other flavours even at higher %’s. TFA menthol for example for me at 0.5-1% is the only thing I can taste in a recipe. 

Just my 2c but I’d recommend it as a menthol any day!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SinnerG said:


> So my favourite juice since I switched to vaping is GBom's Moondrops on Ice. The ice just hits right on this.
> I've started on the DIY route, so here's a challenge: how would you mix up a menthol/ice base to match Moondrops on Ice?
> I'm not sure I'm even allowed to ask such questions.
> 
> I also like SNLV 18 Ice, but it's a lot softer on the cool portion.


I haven't tasted GBoms Moondrops on ice but I Agree with @Paul33 ,Vapour mountain menthol is the best to use. Combined with some ws 23 will give you a faceplant of note. I think @Friep uses WS23 black ice at 2.5% in his recipy at the top of the page, and I think that must be really cold. You will have to play around a bit with the %of each to find the sweet spot between the cold and the menthol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Yeah, I picked up some TFA menthol couple of weeks back from Juicy Joe's. I did a 1% and it was awesomely ridiculous, but very strong on the menthol flavour. Then I made up a mix and decided just 0.1% of TFA menthol. Even at that percentage I was hit with menthol. It's super strong. On the bright side I'll be keeping this one for winter when all the stuffy heads arrive. It sure clears up the sinuses.

I'll get some VM menthol when I'm back.

I don't know what Moondrops on Ice is, but it's pretty pleasant. I keep going back to it when I can't make up my mind on trying something new.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Orange
> A delicious, chilled, fresh orange: no more, no less...
> 
> This is a further adaptation based on my Icee Lycheee base employing a ripe orange to provide a refreshing and 'clean' citrus vape.
> 
> INW Shisha Orange is a phenomenal orange... It is a full, juicy, fresh orange with ZERO artificial notes. This is straight up orange juice without the acidic notes or annoyingly sweetness present in most orange concentrates. There is a fabulous zesty back note which emphasizes the authenticity perfectly. Best off all, this baby does not fade - ever!
> 
> The cream provides a bit of body and mouthfeel to avoid the 'linearness' often present in simple fruit vapes.
> 
> A dash of WS23 provides just the right amount ice to make this one a winner!!
> 
> 3 days rest and she's ready to go!!!
> 
> Icee Orange
> 2% INW Shisha Orange
> 0.5% FA Cream Fresh
> 1% WS-23
> 
> View attachment 126165


Wow man, just Wow!!! I have been reading this thread for a while and THIS orange recipe had major influence on my concentrates purchase for yesterday.

I mixed up this one last night but amended it to my taste and I have to say this is Delicious!!!! I made 4 experimental Mixed and this was the one I thought I would be the least happy with (as its so simple) and this is definitely one of the best ones of the 4!!
By Faaar the best Orange I have ever used, Ever!

My adjusted version of this joose:
2.5% INW - Orange Shisha
0.5% FA - Cream Fresh
1% BV - Black ice
*.25% CAP - Super Sweet
*
I think I am going to add .10% Cactus next time.

This was a winner thanks @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

*Roswell
*
Some may want to stay the hell away. Some might find it very interesting (not like that mediocre candy nonsense I posted last month  )

TFA Menthol 1.5%
FA Polar Blast 1% (or adjust accordingly with your favourite "cool additive")
INW Cactus 2%
INW Juicy Lemon 1%

Very smooth, and freekin cold, at 70VG.

I leave it for a week. I smashed 60mls after a week. Might do more with more time. I don't know.

The Menthol can't bully the force that is INW Lemon. The Cactus makes it wonderfully strange and juicy. We know Lime and Cactus is great. Why wouldn't Lemon be to?

This is for 'Strong Menthol' lovers. An ADV for me.

I suspect @Silver @Andre might enjoy this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

rogue zombie said:


> *Roswell
> *
> Some may want to stay the hell away. Some might find it very interesting (not like that mediocre candy nonsense I posted last month  )
> 
> TFA Menthol 1.5%
> FA Polar Blast 1% (or adjust accordingly with your favourite "cool additive")
> INW Cactus 2%
> INW Juicy Lemon 1%
> 
> Very smooth, and freekin cold, at 70VG.
> 
> I leave it for a week. I smashed 60mls after a week. Might do more with more time. I don't know.
> 
> The Menthol can't bully the force that is INW Lemon. The Cactus makes it wonderfully strange and juicy. We know Lime and Cactus is great. Why wouldn't Lemon be to?
> 
> This is for strong Menthol lovers. An ADV for me.
> 
> I suspect @Silver @Andre might enjoy this.


Can I sub CAP juicy lemon for INW?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> *Roswell
> *
> Some may want to stay the hell away. Some might find it very interesting (not like that mediocre candy nonsense I posted last month  )
> 
> TFA Menthol 1.5%
> FA Polar Blast 1% (or adjust accordingly with your favourite "cool additive")
> INW Cactus 2%
> INW Juicy Lemon 1%
> 
> Very smooth, and freekin cold, at 70VG.
> 
> I leave it for a week. I smashed 60mls after a week. Might do more with more time. I don't know.
> 
> The Menthol can't bully the force that is INW Lemon. The Cactus makes it wonderfully strange and juicy. We know Lime and Cactus is great. Why wouldn't Lemon be to?
> 
> This is for strong Menthol lovers. An ADV for me.
> 
> I suspect @Silver @Andre might enjoy this.



Oh boy @rogue zombie
This sounds fantastic 
I most certainly will be adding this to the 'to mix' list
Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Silver said:


> Oh boy @rogue zombie
> This sounds fantastic
> I most certainly will be adding this to the 'to mix' list
> Thank you



While we're on the topic, mixed anything lately Mr Silver ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> While we're on the topic, mixed anything lately Mr Silver ?



Sad to say no Sir Llama
My to mix list is rapidly growing and my to buy list is out of control. 
But I will get there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Paul33 said:


> Can I sub CAP juicy lemon for INW?



I'm not sure hey. I have my doubts.

Usually, even at low percentages, Menthol kills the rest. INW Juicy Lemon is potent.
I also find many Citrus flavours very insipid. I can start tasting the wick with them, because they're not "full bodied" tasting.

Maybe try it at a high percentage (I'm not sure about the CAP one). The Cactus is a great smoothing flavour, so it will round out any unwanted sharpness at 2%, that may come from the Lemon.

But seriously, if you like Lemon, INW Juicy Lemon is a must. No wannabe Lemon. Easiy to make it sweet or tart. It's a bit of both on its own. Great concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

rogue zombie said:


> I'm not sure hey. I have my doubts.
> 
> Usually, even at low percentages, Menthol kills the rest. INW Juicy Lemon is potent.
> I also find many Citrus flavours very insipid. I can start tasting the wick with them, because they're not "full bodied" tasting.
> 
> Maybe try it at a high percentage (I'm not sure about the CAP one). The Cactus is a great smoothing flavour, so it will round out any unwanted sharpness at 2%, that may come from the Lemon.
> 
> But seriously, if you like Lemon, INW Juicy Lemon is a must. No wannabe Lemon. Easiy to make it sweet or tart. It's a bit of both on its own. Great concentrate.


Sold. It’s on the shopping list for next month.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

I shall call this: Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone






EDIT: went back to my original recipe as the updated version was too overpowering with the mint, not being able to taste the chocolate or the cream. Two critiques commented on not being able to taste the chocolate so that has been updated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> Wow man, just Wow!!! I have been reading this thread for a while and THIS orange recipe had major influence on my concentrates purchase for yesterday.
> 
> I mixed up this one last night but amended it to my taste and I have to say this is Delicious!!!! I made 4 experimental Mixed and this was the one I thought I would be the least happy with (as its so simple) and this is definitely one of the best ones of the 4!!
> By Faaar the best Orange I have ever used, Ever!
> 
> My adjusted version of this joose:
> 2.5% INW - Orange Shisha
> 0.5% FA - Cream Fresh
> 1% BV - Black ice
> *.25% CAP - Super Sweet
> *
> I think I am going to add .10% Cactus next time.
> 
> This was a winner thanks @Rude Rudi



I made another variation of this and man, Its Tastyyy!! I think i got it where I like it! It reminds me of a Beacon Sparkles Candy, There is a orange one with a red filling.
Based on Original (DELICIOUS) ICEE ORANGE by @Rude Rudi

2 % INW - Orange Shisha (dropped 0.5% from my 1st mix)
0.5% FA - Cream Fresh (Dropped by 0.1%)
1% BV - Black ice (Dropped by 0.1%)
0.22% CAP - Super Sweet (dropped by 0.03%)
1% INW - Raspberry Shisha *****
0.5% INW - Cactus ****
*
@Moerse Rooikat you will definitely enjoy this one if you enjoyed the original

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dietz said:


> I made another variation of this and man, Its Tastyyy!! I think i got it where I like it!
> Based on Original (DELICIOUS) ICEE ORANGE by @Rude Rudi
> 
> 2 % INW - Orange Shisha (dropped 0.5% from my 1st mix)
> 0.5% FA - Cream Fresh (Dropped by 0.1%)
> 1% BV - Black ice (Dropped by 0.1%)
> 0.22% CAP - Super Sweet (dropped by 0.03%)
> 1% INW - Raspberry Shisha *****
> 0.5% INW - Cactus ****
> *
> @Moerse Rooikat you will definitely enjoy this one if you enjoyed the original


ok so you are bringing inw raspberry and inw cactus to the braai then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok so you are bringing inw raspberry and inw cactus to the braai then?


Will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.

Deez Melonz
This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.




_*Updated V2:*_
_*9% (PUR) Watermelon*_
_*1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha*_
_*0.6% (INW) Cactus*_
_*0.8% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23*_
_*0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet*_

The way I set this together is Mostly thanks to what Ive learned here In this thread and on this forum, So Thanks you guys!!!

(Old V1)
7% (TFA) Watermelon
1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
0.55% (INW) Cactus
1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
0.2% (CAP) Super Sweet


P.S - @Rude Rudi I just had to steal your formatting, its looks clean and I like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Dietz said:


> Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
> Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.
> 
> Deez Melonz
> This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
> This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.
> 
> View attachment 129229
> 
> 
> 7% (TFA) Watermelon
> 1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
> 0.55% (INW) Cactus
> 1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
> 0.2% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 
> The way I set this together is Mostly thanks to what Ive learned here In this thread and on this forum, So Thanks you guys!!!
> 
> 
> P.S - @Rude Rudi I just had to steal your formatting, its looks clean and I like it



Fantastic @Dietz!! This looks right up my alley! Will give it a go but I prefer to use a combo of FLV and FA Watermelon over TPA, but that is just a personal preference.

Just for ATF housekeeping, I recommend you list WS23 as OTHR WS-23 in order for international mixers to follow your recipe. Although VV Black Ice is a coolant, it may not mix well here and is a completely different profile= "Black Ice is a combination of aniseed and cool ice menthol. It smells like a black jelly bean and tastes like a combination of Black Jack gum and mint"

Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Rude Rudi said:


> Fantastic @Dietz!! This looks right up my alley! Will give it a go but I prefer to use a combo of FLV and FA Watermelon over TPA, but that is just a personal preference.
> 
> Just for ATF housekeeping, I recommend you list WS23 as OTHR WS-23 in order for international mixers to follow your recipe. Although VV Black Ice is a coolant, it may not mix well here and is a completely different profile= "Black Ice is a combination of aniseed and cool ice menthol. It smells like a black jelly bean and tastes like a combination of Black Jack gum and mint"
> 
> Nice one!


Awesome thanks! Ive updated it. I could not find it anywhere initially  

Maybe I should do a blend on the Melons too, That might be whats missing. Will stock up on some more flavs and update if it works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Dietz said:


> Awesome thanks! Ive updated it. I could not find it anywhere initially
> 
> Maybe I should do a blend on the Melons too, That might be whats missing. Will stock up on some more flavs and update if it works.



The best watermelon is LA - I had some when it initially landed here but the vendors are struggling to get it in as it is a no-flyer.

So, I will rate watermelon as follows and exclude the artificial tasting ones:

LA
FLV 
PUR - see my notes here
FA
INW

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Rude Rudi said:


> The best watermelon is LA - I had some when it initially landed here but the vendors are struggling to get it in as it is a no-flyer.
> 
> So, I will rate watermelon as follows and exclude the artificial tasting ones:
> 
> LA
> FLV
> PUR - see my notes here
> FA
> INW



The PUR and LA definitely seems like what Im after, I will try get some of the PUR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Dietz said:


> The PUR and LA definitely seems like what Im after, I will try get some of the PUR


Do indeed get some PUR !!! It is so fresh and juicy lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Rude Rudi said:


> The best watermelon is LA - I had some when it initially landed here but the vendors are struggling to get it in as it is a no-flyer.
> 
> So, I will rate watermelon as follows and exclude the artificial tasting ones:
> 
> LA
> FLV
> PUR - see my notes here
> FA
> INW


@Rude Rudi where do you buy concentrates from? I just checked on BLCK and they do not have LA watermelon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
> Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.
> 
> Deez Melonz
> This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
> This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.
> 
> View attachment 129229
> 
> 7% (TFA) Watermelon
> 1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
> 0.55% (INW) Cactus
> 1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
> 0.2% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 
> The way I set this together is Mostly thanks to what Ive learned here In this thread and on this forum, So Thanks you guys!!!
> 
> 
> P.S - @Rude Rudi I just had to steal your formatting, its looks clean and I like it


Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.

Deez Melonz
This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.







*
**RECIPE UPDATE**
This has been improved by using a different watermelon as main, and its a massive improvement from a recipe that was good as originally posted.
Thanks for the advice @Rude Rudi , Please feel free to try and let me know what you guys think.*

*8% (PUR) Watermelon*
1% (TFA) Watermelon
1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
0.6% (INW) Cactus
1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet

Has become part of my permanent rotation, and I am very proud of this creation

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

RainstormZA said:


> I shall call this: Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar Clone
> 
> EDIT: went back to my original recipe as the updated version was too overpowering with the mint, not being able to taste the chocolate or the cream. Two critiques commented on not being able to taste the chocolate so that has been updated.



Ok, got it... Are you still struggling with the chocolate? If so, me thinks your choice of chocolate is wrong/can be improved in this profile. 
A peppermint crips is enrobed with a delicious milk chocolate and I think the Cap Double Choc may be too ‘chocolatey ’ to do the trick here, ie it is a good chocolate but not the correct type of chocolate for the intended end result.
With INW Milk Choc no longer, your best bet to pull off a Milk Choc profile is JF Milk Choc at around 2%. It is a fantastically creamy milk chocolate with no harsh/bitter cocoa notes. Perhaps up by another 0.5% if it doesn’t punch through the mint. Another contender is MB Glamour Choc but I see Blck does not have it listed any longer...

Your aproach is fab but I will suggest another tweak = the addition of a spot of FW Creme de Menth. Not too much as you don’t want to overwhelm your base - perhaps 0.5% to 1% to give that authentic peppermint vibe. 

If you like chocolate vapes, get some HS Australian Chocolate and give this baby a go...you can thank me later...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Dietz said:


> Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
> Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.
> 
> Deez Melonz
> This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
> This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **RECIPE UPDATE**
> This has been improved by using a different watermelon as main, and its a massive improvement from a recipe that was good as originally posted.
> Thanks for the advice @Rude Rudi , Please feel free to try and let me know what you guys think.*
> 
> *8% (PUR) Watermelon*
> 1% (TFA) Watermelon
> 1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
> 0.6% (INW) Cactus
> 1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
> 0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 
> Has become part of my permanent rotation, and I am very proud of this creation


I like what I’m seeing, and reading. Some watermelons taste as if something is missing. So at this stage I have rule 1 on 3 concentrates. May have to wait a while, still going through a iced watermelon made by @vicTor , icy stuff that, so mostly weekend vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Room Fogger said:


> I like what I’m seeing, and reading. Some watermelons taste as if something is missing. So at this stage I have rule 1 on 3 concentrates. May have to wait a while, still going through a iced watermelon made by @vicTor , icy stuff that, so mostly weekend vaping.


Im eagerly waiting for someone to try this and give some criticism

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, got it... Are you still struggling with the chocolate? If so, me thinks your choice of chocolate is wrong/can be improved in this profile.
> A peppermint crips is enrobed with a delicious milk chocolate and I think the Cap Double Choc may be too ‘chocolatey ’ to do the trick here, ie it is a good chocolate but not the correct type of chocolate for the intended end result.
> With INW Milk Choc no longer, your best bet to pull off a Milk Choc profile is JF Milk Choc at around 2%. It is a fantastically creamy milk chocolate with no harsh/bitter cocoa notes. Perhaps up by another 0.5% if it doesn’t punch through the mint. Another contender is MB Glamour Choc but I see Blck does not have it listed any longer...
> 
> Your aproach is fab but I will suggest another tweak = the addition of a spot of FW Creme de Menth. Not too much as you don’t want to overwhelm your base - perhaps 0.5% to 1% to give that authentic peppermint vibe.
> 
> If you like chocolate vapes, get some HS Australian Chocolate and give this baby a go...you can thank me later...



Thanks @Rude Rudi I'll give your advice a go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I like what I’m seeing, and reading. Some watermelons taste as if something is missing. So at this stage I have rule 1 on 3 concentrates. May have to wait a while, still going through a iced watermelon made by @vicTor , icy stuff that, so mostly weekend vaping.



it was icy right !

but all credit goes to @Andre 

I simply followed his recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> it was icy right !
> 
> but all credit goes to @Andre
> 
> I simply followed his recipe


I LIKE IT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tashy

Dietz said:


> Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
> Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.
> 
> Deez Melonz
> This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
> This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **RECIPE UPDATE**
> This has been improved by using a different watermelon as main, and its a massive improvement from a recipe that was good as originally posted.
> Thanks for the advice @Rude Rudi , Please feel free to try and let me know what you guys think.*
> 
> *8% (PUR) Watermelon*
> 1% (TFA) Watermelon
> 1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
> 0.6% (INW) Cactus
> 1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
> 0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 
> Has become part of my permanent rotation, and I am very proud of this creation




This recipe was delicious. I wanted the watermelon to pop and less icy, so @Dietz was kind enough to mix me up another batch which I Loved and finished. The flavour was great but I would like it even more without black ice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> it was icy right !
> 
> but all credit goes to @Andre
> 
> I simply followed his recipe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 133450



exactly !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> exactly !


@RainstormZA , I think it’s colder than that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> @RainstormZA , I think it’s colder than that


Brainfreeze!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/561200/Marcie - Peppermint Patty Clone

I mixed this up 2 weeks ago and thoroughly enjoy it, I feel that the chocolate should be more prominent so I'll add 1 maybe 2% when I mix it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/561200/Marcie - Peppermint Patty Clone
> 
> I mixed this up 2 weeks ago and thoroughly enjoy it, I feel that the chocolate should be more prominent so I'll add 1 maybe 2% when I mix it again.


That sounds delicious. Goes off to Google the actual foodstuff 

Wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Steyn777 said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/561200/Marcie - Peppermint Patty Clone
> 
> I mixed this up 2 weeks ago and thoroughly enjoy it, I feel that the chocolate should be more prominent so I'll add 1 maybe 2% when I mix it again.


Actually scratch that, keep the chocolate as is and rather drop the peppermint. 7% is already high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Caveman said:


> Nothing but Menthol:
> 
> 1% Koolada 10% TFA
> 4% Menthol TFA
> 
> My goto menthol at 6mg nic for my Kayfun as a palate cleanser. Also HRH's ADV and what is getting her off the stinkies.
> 
> I have some FA Peppermint (Mild Winter) that will be up for experimentation soon


Mixed this this morning .... W O W
This is great As a menthol lover i have just found my new flavor
Thanx @Caveman for this great one Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Anyone had any luck with Morpheus V2?
I have most of the ingredients, though rule #1 does apply. (Elderberry) 
I love Red Pill ,but don't have the funds for the genuine article at the moment. 

Thinking of whipping up some Morpheus .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> Anyone had any luck with Morpheus V2?
> I have most of the ingredients, though rule #1 does apply. (Elderberry)
> I love Red Pill ,but don't have the funds for the genuine article at the moment.
> 
> Thinking of whipping up some Morpheus .


like the v1 better this is the mix i use
vm berrymix 3.5%
tfa elderberry 2%
vm litchi 8%
vm menthol 1%
cap super sweet 0.25%
unfortunately u need elderberry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> like the v1 better this is the mix i use
> vm berrymix 3.5%
> tfa elderberry 2%
> vm litchi 8%
> vm menthol 1%
> cap super sweet 0.25%
> unfortunately u need elderberry


Thank you very much @Moerse Rooikat. 
TFM should have their Elderberry next week. 

How close is it to Red Pill ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> Thank you very much @Moerse Rooikat.
> TFM should have their Elderberry next week.
> 
> How close is it to Red Pill ?


this place have try them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> this place have try them


Saw that, but not going to pay for shipping just to get one bottle. I'll wait for TFM. They are about 1km away from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> Saw that, but not going to pay for shipping just to get one bottle. I'll wait for TFM. They are about 1km away from me.


o ok k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> *Roswell
> *
> Some may want to stay the hell away. Some might find it very interesting (not like that mediocre candy nonsense I posted last month  )
> 
> TFA Menthol 1.5%
> FA Polar Blast 1% (or adjust accordingly with your favourite "cool additive")
> INW Cactus 2%
> INW Juicy Lemon 1%
> 
> Very smooth, and freekin cold, at 70VG.
> 
> I leave it for a week. I smashed 60mls after a week. Might do more with more time. I don't know.
> 
> The Menthol can't bully the force that is INW Lemon. The Cactus makes it wonderfully strange and juicy. We know Lime and Cactus is great. Why wouldn't Lemon be to?
> 
> This is for 'Strong Menthol' lovers. An ADV for me.
> 
> I suspect @Silver @Andre might enjoy this.


You suspected right. Loving this - my new menthol favourite. Been vaping it for the past week. Amazing how INW Cactus is tamed and transformed. I get a soft and smooth almost lime-y vibe - the mystery of Roswell for sure. Juicy and cold. Perfect for my taste. Thank you @rogue zombie. I used WS-23 (30%) at 0.5% in the place of FA Polar Blast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> You suspected right. Loving this - my new menthol favourite. Been vaping it for the past week. Amazing how INW Cactus is tamed and transformed. I get a soft and smooth almost lime-y vibe - the mystery of Roswell for sure. Juicy and cold. Perfect for my taste. Thank you @rogue zombie. I used WS-23 (30%) at 0.5% in the place of FA Polar Blast.



Glad to hear 

I know its not for all, but I find it refreshing... And I love that the strong Menthol doesn't kill the rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Moerse Rooikat said:


> like the v1 better this is the mix i use
> vm berrymix 3.5%
> tfa elderberry 2%
> vm litchi 8%
> vm menthol 1%
> cap super sweet 0.25%
> unfortunately u need elderberry



Hey guys. Any further feedback on this Red Pill/Morpheus/XTC recipe? Planning to order ingredients in the next day or so but would love to hear more thoughts on how good it is and/or how close it is to the real thing beforehand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

its a 80% of the real thing i love this version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys. Any further feedback on this Red Pill/Morpheus/XTC recipe? Planning to order ingredients in the next day or so but would love to hear more thoughts on how good it is and/or how close it is to the real thing beforehand?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mixed this up but getting a strong taste along the lines of blueberry coming through, which is definitely not apparent in either Red Pill or XXX - has anyone else mixed this and noticed it?
Not sure if the offending blueberry-type flavour is coming from the VM Berrymix or the TFA Elderberry, but it needs to go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

Darth Vaper said:


> Mixed this up but getting a strong taste along the lines of blueberry coming through, which is definitely not apparent in either Red Pill or XXX - has anyone else mixed this and noticed it?
> Not sure if the offending blueberry-type flavour is coming from the VM Berrymix or the TFA Elderberry, but it needs to go...


I love this recipe but insteed of elderberry I use elderflower. Got elderberry will combine these 2 and see how it works. I made my recipe with 0.5% menthol in beginning but now 1% much better. VM menthol and lychee a must tried it with Cap sweet lychee and on that % its way to strong. Never tasted Red Pill but this one just works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Dolfie said:


> I love this recipe but insteed of elderberry I use elderflower. Got elderberry will combine these 2 and see how it works. I made my recipe with 0.5% menthol in beginning but now 1% much better. VM menthol and lychee a must tried it with Cap sweet lychee and on that % its way to strong. Never tasted Red Pill but this one just works for me.


Thanks. So do you get any blueberry flavour in your mix? If not, it has to be the Elderberry that I used

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> Mixed this up but getting a strong taste along the lines of blueberry coming through, which is definitely not apparent in either Red Pill or XXX - has anyone else mixed this and noticed it?
> Not sure if the offending blueberry-type flavour is coming from the VM Berrymix or the TFA Elderberry, but it needs to go...


It’s the elderberry. Made my toes crawl. You lucky you only getting a blueberry taste out of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> It’s the elderberry. Made my toes crawl. You lucky you only getting a blueberry taste out of it.


Lol what taste did you get?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

The Elderberry also did not work for me. Only mixed Morpheus once. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

RainstormZA said:


> Lol what taste did you get?


Dirty socks probably describes it best

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> Dirty socks probably describes it best


Oh my. Eeew.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

I never had elderberries because of Monty Python. And you guys confirmed my suspicions.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> Here is the 1st of my Own Recipes. Its still under development and needs a tweak, just cant nail it yet. This is just the 1st acceptable version that I feel is worth sharing. I have been searching since last year's Vapecon for a Decent watermelon joose.
> Te me Most of the watermelons have a very artificial taste or its just Waaay to overpowering and sticks to my wicks, So I decided to make my own.
> 
> Deez Melonz
> This is my take on a ripe Summertime Watermelon that borders that Fresh Fruit flavor but still maintaining a trace of that Candy feel without being too overpowering or too Sweet.
> This also goes a bit deeper getting that real 'Moist' taste followed up by a Cool frosty exhale laced with some Raspberry sweetness.
> 
> View attachment 129229
> 
> 
> 7% (TFA) Watermelon
> 1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
> 0.55% (INW) Cactus
> 1% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
> 0.2% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 
> _*Updated V2:
> 9% (PUR) Watermelon
> 1.5% (INW) Raspberry Shisha
> 0.6% (INW) Cactus
> 0.8% (BLK) Black Ice / WS23
> 0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet*_
> 
> The way I set this together is Mostly thanks to what Ive learned here In this thread and on this forum, So Thanks you guys!!!
> 
> 
> P.S - @Rude Rudi I just had to steal your formatting, its looks clean and I like it



Has any one tried this recipe yet? 
Id like to get some opinions and (constructive) criticism on it? 
@RichJB @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Dietz said:


> Has any one tried this recipe yet?
> Id like to get some opinions and (constructive) criticism on it?
> @RichJB @Chukin'Vape



Just placed my order - had first rule on TFA Watermelon / and INW Shisha Raspberry. Will mix this up cuz!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

First Rule for me too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

Chukin'Vape said:


> Just placed my order - had first rule on TFA Watermelon / and INW Shisha Raspberry. Will mix this up cuz!


@RichJB @Chukin'Vape Ive amended the post a bit, Check it again Please only Mix_* V2,*_ its the improved better version using PUR Watermelon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Dietz said:


> @RichJB @Chukin'Vape Ive amended the post a bit, Check it again Please only Mix_* V2,*_ its the improved better version using PUR Watermelon!



OOOOOOPS - LOL! The OG will have to do for now, order already placed. Wasn't paying attention obviously.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

Chukin'Vape said:


> OOOOOOPS - LOL! The OG will have to do for now, order already placed. Wasn't paying attention obviously.


Well the OG is good too, But if you really want to test the best version I can offer, make a plan for da (PUR) Watermelon  !! V2 is definitely the better one of the 2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

This is another Variation of my Deez Melonz
Deez Too Melonz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Something for the summer:
Watermelon spearmint popsicle


Pur watermelon 8%
Tfa spearmint 0.25% (1 drop per 30ml)
Tfa strawberry 2%
Cap super sweet 0.5%
Black ice 1%
Steep time shake and vape.

Refreshing watermelon and spearmint.
The star of the show is the pur watermelon best watermelon I have tasted to date. The spearmint adds a nice and refreshing vibe. Tfa strawberry to add a bit of a candy vibe and fill out some of the watermelon flesh. Cap super sweet just to help sweeten things up and black ice to cool it a bit down but not brain freeze cold just chilled...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Friep said:


> Something for the summer:
> Watermelon spearmint popsicle
> View attachment 148394
> 
> Pur watermelon 8%
> Tfa spearmint 0.25% (1 drop per 30ml)
> Tfa strawberry 2%
> Cap super sweet 0.5%
> Black ice 1%
> Steep time shake and vape.
> 
> Refreshing watermelon and spearmint.
> The star of the show is the pur watermelon best watermelon I have tasted to date. The spearmint adds a nice and refreshing vibe. Tfa strawberry to add a bit of a candy vibe and fill out some of the watermelon flesh. Cap super sweet just to help sweeten things up and black ice to cool it a bit down but not brain freeze cold just chilled...


Definitely need to add PUR watermelon to my cart

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys. Any further feedback on this Red Pill/Morpheus/XTC recipe? Planning to order ingredients in the next day or so but would love to hear more thoughts on how good it is and/or how close it is to the real thing beforehand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Guys

Ive been doing some reading, and the Morpheus V2 recipe caught my attention. The description, of menthol, litchi, elderflower and mixed berries and a bit juicy. So the recipe attempt used elderberry, which id say is different from elderflower, as the elder flower is described as _"It *tastes* light and floral. *Elderflowers* can be "floral and fragrant, subtle yet heady," the Independent describes. ... But not all *elderflowers taste* the same. The Guardian points out that "Black Beauty" elder shrubs, which produce champagne-pink flowers, have a "pronounced muscat grape-meets-lychee" *flavor" *_
".


Oupa said:


> The profile of RED PILL is still mixed berries, litchi, elderflower and a dash of ice. The flavour however comes across sweeter and fuller with a slight jammyness, finished off by the refreshing ice



So rather looking for a grape litchi profile. and I may attempt a version of this, not exactly a clone attempt, but perhaps the profile would be better met with some fresh cream for the litchi mouth feel, some grape, not sure which one, and cactus for the slight juiciness. That with mixed berries and ICE, not menthol , makes sense in my mind. for the jammy part, im not so sure, perhaps some advise?

EDIT: "*Elderberry* jams and jellies has a sweet-tart *taste* with earthy undertones. ... *Elderberries* also add complexity and tannins to homemade wines. You can use *elderberries* in recipes with other fruits. The berries mix well with other fruits in pies and other desserts, adding color and depth of *flavor*."
SO I found that elderberry may add the jammy bit, and with some other berries I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I think Silver or someone mentioned it that they add menthol to any juice. Thats now afterwards as I understand. Anycase, say you mix menthol with an allready made juice. How long steep?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I think Silver or someone mentioned it that they add menthol to any juice. Thats now afterwards as I understand. Anycase, say you mix menthol with an allready made juice. How long steep?



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
No need to steep when you add a bit of menthol to a ready made juice. 
Well I don't steep them. I just give them a quick shake a few times - and then I vape them.

This applies to adding menthol to tobaccoes and fruity juices - thats what I mostly add menthol to.

When I prepare a few bottles like this and add menthol to ready made juices, the ones that sit for a while don't seem to be much different to the one I use immediately. 

As long as you shake it well, otherwise you may get a "menthol hot spot" in a part of the juice where there's too much menthol and it hasnt mixed well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> No need to steep when you add a bit of menthol to a ready made juice.
> Well I don't steep them. I just give them a quick shake a few times - and then I vape them.
> 
> This applies to adding menthol to tobaccoes and fruity juices - thats what I mostly add menthol to.
> 
> When I prepare a few bottles like this and add menthol to ready made juices, the ones that sit for a while don't seem to be much different to the one I use immediately.
> 
> As long as you shake it well, otherwise you may get a "menthol hot spot" in a part of the juice where there's too much menthol and it hasnt mixed well.


I get those sometimes when I top up the bb and add a drop or 2 of menthol straight into the boro.

Makes for an interesting vape when it suddenly kicks in...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> I get those sometimes when I top up the bb and add a drop or 2 of menthol straight into the boro.
> 
> Makes for an interesting vape when it suddenly kicks in...



I know exactly what you mean @Paul33 - haha

I do the same in the Evod with my VM Berry Blaze. I add 8 drops of menthol concentrate
But I close it up and then give it a slow shake and turn for a bit 
Sometimes I get a menthol spot and its quite exciting. Blasts the throat - hard to believe from such a small device

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks. I get this menthol hotspots sometimes with juices that I add menthol from beginning of mix, and even after a few days steep, hence the question. Maybe because I add like 2% menthol sometimes.
Anyway I just want to add menthol to my latest strawberry mix to try and save the 60ml. Think Im done witj strawberry mixes. Tried a few reecipes, did not work for me, especially milkshake types. This last one is my own mix and actually better than all the recipes I used, but I just cant seem to like a warm strawberry taste. Its great for 5min and then cant vape anymore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

My simple menthol mix
70/30 vg/pg
12% nic
5% spearmint
2% menthol
2% Koolada

All day vape, no fade in taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kirsty101

Rude Rudi said:


> *Icee Lychee*
> A refreshingly simple, chilled Lychee vape which makes you come back for more, and more...
> 
> FA Lychee provides the smooth, realistic, fresh lychee flavor supported by a touch of sweetness in the form of Cap Sweet Lychee.
> FA Cream lends a bit of body and enhances the mouthfeel, which allow the lycheee to show its full potential.
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the star of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada if needed.
> 
> Good on the shake, 3 day steep for the floral notes to subside and meld with the cream.
> 
> Icee Lychee
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> 
> View attachment 115343


This is one of my Fav mixes and always in my Rotation -- One of the first mixes i ever made and still going strong
Thank you so much i Personally find it best after about 2 weeks of steeping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

*Adam se Klokke Remixed*




Adam se Klokke by @Cor was placed second at the 2018 VapeCon DIY competion. Following @Vilaishima's praises I recently decided to give it a go. Not many would be so bold as to use WS-23 at 5.0 %, but I immediately fell in love with the extreme cold combined with the apple. 

One of the many advantages of DIY is that you can tweak a recipe to suit your personal taste to a tee. 

For me the cold was great, I was not going to meddle with the 5.0 % WS-23, but wanted cold on both the inhale and the exhale. Thus, I added some FA Polar Blast and just enough TFA Menthol to not take it into menthol territory. 

Then I wanted a touch more of the apple taste. To my mind 3.5 % of TFA Sour was too much and muted the apple taste. Brought it down to 1.0 %. I think it accomplished the desired effect.

Lastly I decreased the CAP Super Sweet from 1.5 % to 0.5 %, which imho is just as effective.

If you want the taste of real frozen apples, give it a go. Thank you for sharing your recipe @Cor. For me it was an awesome surprise at how great your combination work and it was an honour to be able to build on your work to suit my taste.

*Adam se Klokke Remixed*
CAP Double Apple 5.5 %
WS-23 (20%), also known as Black Ice 5.0 %
FA Fuji Apple 3.0 %
CAP Dragonfruit 2.0 %
TFA Sour 1.0 %
FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
CAP Super Sweet 0.5 %
FW Pink Champagne 0.5 %
TFA Menthol 0.5 %

Total flavour: 19.0 %

Steep: 3 days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Andre said:


> *Adam se Klokke Remixed*
> 
> 
> 
> Adam se Klokke by @Cor was placed second at the 2018 VapeCon DIY competion. Following @Vilaishima's praises I recently decided to give it a go. Not many would be so bold as to use WS-23 at 5.0 %, but I immediately fell in love with the extreme cold combined with the apple.
> 
> One of the many advantages of DIY is that you can tweak a recipe to suit your personal taste to a tee.
> 
> For me the cold was great, I was not going to meddle with the 5.0 % WS-23, but wanted cold on both the inhale and the exhale. Thus, I added some FA Polar Blast and just enough TFA Menthol to not take it into menthol territory.
> 
> Then I wanted a touch more of the apple taste. To my mind 3.5 % of TFA Sour was too much and muted the apple taste. Brought it down to 1.0 %. I think it accomplished the desired effect.
> 
> Lastly I decreased the CAP Super Sweet from 1.5 % to 0.5 %, which imho is just as effective.
> 
> If you want the taste of real frozen apples, give it a go. Thank you for sharing your recipe @Cor. For me it was an awesome surprise at how great your combination work and it was an honour to be able to build on your work to suit my taste.
> 
> *Adam se Klokke Remixed*
> CAP Double Apple 5.5 %
> WS-23 (20%), also known as Black Ice 5.0 %
> FA Fuji Apple 3.0 %
> CAP Dragonfruit 2.0 %
> TFA Sour 1.0 %
> FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.5 %
> FW Pink Champagne 0.5 %
> TFA Menthol 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 19.0 %
> 
> Steep: 3 days.


I will give that a go for sure. I already switch the Fuji and the Double Apple % around as that gives me more of the apple flavour I like. I also use 1% Ethyl Maltol in place of the Super Sweet. I will drop the sour a bit and see how that works.

I have a completely different recipe that also used this as a base. I call it Eva se Mango. It is already great but needs some tweaking. Not sweet upfront Mango but more of a green, sour Mango skin flavour. Fantastically refreshing. I will post it once I am completely happy with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Vilaishima said:


> I will give that a go for sure. I already switch the Fuji and the Double Apple % around as that gives me more of the apple flavour I like. I also use 1% Ethyl Maltol in place of the Super Sweet. I will drop the sour a bit and see how that works.
> 
> I have a completely different recipe that also used this as a base. I call it Eva se Mango. It is already great but needs some tweaking. Not sweet upfront Mango but more of a green, sour Mango skin flavour. Fantastically refreshing. I will post it once I am completely happy with it.


Eva sounds right up my alley. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Andre said:


> *Adam se Klokke Remixed*
> 
> 
> 
> Adam se Klokke by @Cor was placed second at the 2018 VapeCon DIY competion. Following @Vilaishima's praises I recently decided to give it a go. Not many would be so bold as to use WS-23 at 5.0 %, but I immediately fell in love with the extreme cold combined with the apple.
> 
> One of the many advantages of DIY is that you can tweak a recipe to suit your personal taste to a tee.
> 
> For me the cold was great, I was not going to meddle with the 5.0 % WS-23, but wanted cold on both the inhale and the exhale. Thus, I added some FA Polar Blast and just enough TFA Menthol to not take it into menthol territory.
> 
> Then I wanted a touch more of the apple taste. To my mind 3.5 % of TFA Sour was too much and muted the apple taste. Brought it down to 1.0 %. I think it accomplished the desired effect.
> 
> Lastly I decreased the CAP Super Sweet from 1.5 % to 0.5 %, which imho is just as effective.
> 
> If you want the taste of real frozen apples, give it a go. Thank you for sharing your recipe @Cor. For me it was an awesome surprise at how great your combination work and it was an honour to be able to build on your work to suit my taste.
> 
> *Adam se Klokke Remixed*
> CAP Double Apple 5.5 %
> WS-23 (20%), also known as Black Ice 5.0 %
> FA Fuji Apple 3.0 %
> CAP Dragonfruit 2.0 %
> TFA Sour 1.0 %
> FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.5 %
> FW Pink Champagne 0.5 %
> TFA Menthol 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 19.0 %
> 
> Steep: 3 days.


Thank you for the kind words sir. I really love my diy and take pride in it i mix everything i make from scratch so that i can call it my own.

But there is a person that played a major role in me getting the nick and feel for allot of diy tricks and that is .y sensei @Friep he is the person with the diy skils i would want to go above and beyond one day.

And ime really glad you enjoy adam thank you again good sir

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pote_b

rogue zombie said:


> Im still trying to get a nice Menthol going, but one thing i can add - FW Extreme Ice - beautiful.
> 
> Its a mix of Koolada and Menthol. Mild. But whats really nice about it, is that it doesnt easily take over a recipe, which Ive found Menthols often do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



FW extreme ice is awesome! at around 10% alone it makes a decent MTL/salt menthol. Closest I can come to vgod mighty mint. Just tastes a bit like toothpaste. Also added about 3% to a batch of my go-to fruity juice(Grack juice) and it works very well there too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I'm not sure if this has been used but I tried to copy a menthol liquorice-aniseed based sweet in our local shop (UK) called Jakemans Throat and Chest Soothing Menthol Sweets. It's very similar.

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/4008020/Jakemans+Throat+%26+Chest+Soothing+Menthol+Sweets

It's a bit harsh after mixing on the same day so I would suggest giving it a week or two to steep before vaping it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Hi guys. Looking for a Menthol mint juice to mix. Wife suffers with the lack of true menthol juices. Mostly everything is just ice'd. 
Something like a Refreshing mint.



Any new recipes going around?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a Menthol mint juice to mix. Wife suffers with the lack of true menthol juices. Mostly everything is just ice'd.
> Something like a Refreshing mint.
> 
> 
> 
> Any new recipes going around?



@Stranger


----------



## Stranger

Nothing that I have perfected like the VTR (previously ADV) though I am working on one or two

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a Menthol mint juice to mix. Wife suffers with the lack of true menthol juices. Mostly everything is just ice'd.
> Something like a Refreshing mint.
> 
> 
> 
> Any new recipes going around?


I can only make a suggestion and that is you switch from menthol to Arctic menthol.

Something like a 3% arctic menthol with sweet peppermint and a touch of spearmint. This will give you the mint without too much ice. Arctic menthol is not like mixing in ws23, it is far smoother. Cactus will smooth it out even further and any citrus will add a fruit note. Lemon/lime/orange/tangerine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Nothing that I have perfected like the VTR (previously ADV) though I am working on one or two



...for me, you have nailed the VTR !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you, I trust it is just as good with the 6% nic as it is with the 3.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Thank you, I trust it is just as good with the 6% nic as it is with the 3.



...yes Sir


----------



## Cornelius

Stranger said:


> Nothing that I have perfected like the VTR (previously ADV) though I am working on one or two


VTR? Can you share please, 

Also you show this as an ADV. Which brands? 
My simple menthol mix
70/30 vg/pg
12% nic
5% spearmint
2% menthol
2% Koolada


----------

